# The TT 'RS', it's very nearly here! **Launch time on P38!!**



## AudiTTS (Jun 7, 2008)

Take a look, very interesting... not much difference to the TTS 

http://www.leftlanenews.com/audi-tt-rs-futur.html

Cheers


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a good thing IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Another article about this: http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080822.010 ... on-us-soil

I like the front, the back looks boring...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are some more info from Sweden (but the pic is an "old" one):

http://www.automotorsport.se/news/15302 ... %C3%B6rst/

Translatet and "highlighted" it says that the RS3, which is production ready and was ment to be reveiled late this autum, has been postponed. Reason is that they want the new 5 cylinder 2.5 l (2.44) turbo engine to get it's debute in the TT-RS - which will be reveiled autum 2009.

Standard TT-RS version will be 350 bhp, but with an option for an "upgrade" to 390 bhp from factory. The engine potensial is huge, and there are rumours from Ingolstadt that they have tested the engine with an 600 bhp output without discovering any weaknesses. That should indicate some major remapping potensials....

It's a "two step twin turbo" and the engine block is made in a special cast iron. Engine length is only 6 centimeters longer than the excisting 2.0T.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> I.....the engine block is made in a special cast iron.
> Engine length is only 6 centimeters longer than the excisting 2.0T.


Yes i have that info, and the only way that a 5 cylinder engine is only 6 cm longer then a 2.0T mean it's a *VR5*.
Because one cylinder of a 2.0TFSI have a bore of ± 82.5 and the cylinder distange is ± 88mm.
That make it impossible that a inline 5 cylinder engine is only 6 cm longer then a inline 4 cylinder engine.
With a VR5 (staggered 5) on the otherhand it's possible to have a only 6 cm longer engine.
And a sequential turbo layout will also work fine on a VR5, the smaller turbo provide power to the engine @ low revs.
When the big turbo is on speed a valve will close the exhaust flow to the small turbo.
This is a better solution then the Twincharger technology VW use IMHO.

btw, a VR5 is also called a staggered inline 5, because it use only one cylinder head.

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

R5T said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > I.....the engine block is made in a special cast iron.
> ...


The swedish article says it is an standard inline 5 cylinder and NOT a VR5, and they have managed that by moving what I think is the "masswheel" (don't know the correct english translation) to a different location - and with a bore of 82.5 mm and cylinder distance of 92 mm, it will still only be 6 cm longer than the inline 4, 2.0T.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Must be over £40k when it hits the UK. Not sure about the front end yet, but then I said the same about the TTS when launched. Yet to see a nicer front than the S-Line.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> The swedish article says it is an standard inline 5 cylinder and NOT a VR5, and they have managed that by moving what I think is the "masswheel" (don't know the correct english translation) to a different location - and with a bore of 82.5 mm and cylinder distance of 92 mm, it will still only be 6 cm longer than the inline 4, 2.0T.


If this is the truth with 92 mm cylinder distance it's mean dat they used the old Lamborghini V10 based US VW 2.5 litre five cylinder block for it.
*It also mean i can see why Porsche pull the pug on it*, because it will be a very expensive stand alone engine to build.
In that case it is less costly to build a light special cast iron 3.6 VR6 tuned to 300+ hp and put in.

Hans.


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 3, 2007)

And here's a vid around Nurburgring!

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1659866373?bclid=1540979064&bctid=1664437097


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice looking car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

graeme86 said:


> And here's a vid around Nurburgring!


Yes, and it sound like a VR5: 




Hans.


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

AudiTTS said:


> Take a look, very interesting... not much difference to the TTS
> 
> http://www.leftlanenews.com/audi-tt-rs-futur.html
> 
> Cheers


The car will end up looking nothing like them 'spied' pic's. and when it finally get the production nod it will look like a proper 'RS'. look at the drifference in looks in the S4 and RS4, them little cosmetic looks inside and out will make the car stand out!! cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The only thing missing are the Clubsport wide fenders and the final rear exhaust valance IMHO.
But the question is if the RS will get the clubsport wide fenders at all.

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

R5T said:


> The only thing missing are the Clubsport wide fenders and the final rear exhaust valance IMHO.
> But the question is if the RS will get the clubsport wide fenders at all.
> 
> Hans.


At least the RS6 got the wide fenders - and it looks SO much better than an A6/S6 :wink: The rear fenders of the RS6 starts at the front of the rear door, and looks just sweet 8)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Arne said:


> At least the RS6 got the wide fenders - and it looks SO much better than an A6/S6 :wink:


on the RS6 i think they did a good job, but the fenders on the clubsport already looked a bit chavvy. i'm currently pretty happy with the test mule's looks, hope they'll keep it close to the understatement other RS-models represent as well 

edit: btw, just looked at the front bumper of the leftlane pics again: as we haven't seen it on any other TT yet i guess it's definitely the one the RS will get, but i don't see that it's too wide for the rest of the car, so i'd assume the width will stay as seen on the pics, i.e. the car wont be noticably wider or at least wont have this aftermarket look the clubsport fenders had.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > At least the RS6 got the wide fenders - and it looks SO much better than an A6/S6 :wink:
> ...


Was going to mention that too, that car looks 99.5% production ready to me, if it was going to have bigger arches they'd have to have done it by now.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the mule looks awesome.
Only need a exhaust valance and maybe different wheels.

Hans.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

R5T said:


> ...different wheels...


Wouldn't it be ironic if the RS model was the only one that never actually had the ubiquituous RS wheels


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Seen this Mikie?:

Chose the TTS vs SLK 350 on the right side in the website :wink:

http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=15009


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Arne said:


> Seen this Mikie?:
> 
> Chose the TTS vs SLK 350 on the right side in the website :wink:
> 
> http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=15009


Could someone translate the outcome.. my swedish is a bit rusty...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> Seen this Mikie?:
> 
> Chose the TTS vs SLK 350 on the right side in the website :wink:


Cheers Arne [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



ross2280 said:


> ...Could someone translate the outcome.. my swedish is a bit rusty...


They said the TTS is a fine car indeed, but not quite on a par with the SLK.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Wondermikie said:


> They said the TTS is a fine car indeed, but not quite on a par with the SLK.


What did you expect with a 4 pot turbo under the bonnet.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> The swedish article says it is an standard inline 5 cylinder and NOT a VR5, and they have managed that by moving what I think is the "masswheel" (don't know the correct english translation) to a different location - and with a bore of 82.5 mm and cylinder distance of 92 mm, it will still only be 6 cm longer than the inline 4, 2.0T.


I have read the article and they say the engine is a inline 5 with a stroke of 92mm and a bore of 82.5mm that make's a 2458cc 5-pot engine.
btw, i also can't find a correct Dutch translation for *"svängningsdämparen"* if i tranlate it to Dutch i get "schommel dempers" and if i translate that to English i get "swing silencing devices".
In that case i think they mean a balance axle or weight for killing engine fibrations.
Another option is that they mean the flywheel, in that case i can see if they relocate that to the inside of the engine and integrade that to the chrankshaft you will get a shorter engine on the gearbox side.

Hans.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

R5T said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > They said the TTS is a fine car indeed, but not quite on a par with the SLK.
> ...


Oooppppsssss - sorry, actually I made it up, never understood a word  

Sure it was close though, V6 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



R5T said:


> ...In that case i think they mean a balance axle or weight for killing engine fibrations.


Isn't there something about 5 cylinder engines that they are out of balance and need complex balancer shafts to make them smooth, I seem to remember something similar about the original V5?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Wondermikie said:


> Isn't there something about 5 cylinder engines that they are out of balance and need complex balancer shafts to make them smooth, I seem to remember something similar about the original V5?


Yes, but that was already inside the engine.










Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

If the TT-R's new inline five end up with a sound like this "minus the blow-off valve" i will be happy.
Because the black VR5 turbo testmule can't compete with a inline five soundwise.






Hans.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice warble, although I hated the dump valve too. 1.8 bar boost as well, that is seriously high, 26 PSI


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

My father had a Volvo 850 which was 5cyl inline, and the engine was very smooth and the sound was very sporty!! Sounded closer to a 6cyl than a 4cyl...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Seen this Mikie?:
> ...


he-he...you wish :lol:

What they actually says is first a lot of positive comments regarding both cars (but the SLK actually got some criticism for the steering/feeling of the steering). And at the end they say " if you want to know who won the test - buy the magazine".... :?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

R5T said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > The swedish article says it is an standard inline 5 cylinder and NOT a VR5, and they have managed that by moving what I think is the "masswheel" (don't know the correct english translation) to a different location - and with a bore of 82.5 mm and cylinder distance of 92 mm, it will still only be 6 cm longer than the inline 4, 2.0T.
> ...


Hi Hans,

I am pretty shure that it is the flywheel they are talking about, and the article does say that it has been relocated to the inside of the engine :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought the last line was "If you want an old woman's car buy the SLK" :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> he-he...you wish :lol:
> 
> What they actually says is first a lot of positive comments regarding both cars (but the SLK actually got some criticism for the steering/feeling of the steering). And at the end they say " if you want to know who won the test - buy the magazine".... :?


Caught red handed :lol:



wallsendmag said:


> I thought the last line was "If you want an old woman's car buy the SLK" :wink:


"If you want *to pick up* old woman's *in the* car buy the SLK *MILF magnet*" 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

More like : new photoshop.

EDIT : if you look at the real-life pics, you can see that there are stick-on covers over the fog lights which seem to be hiding additional styling.

The best shot I've seen so far to see this is here ...










Maybe hiding this? (RS5)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Source : autofun.cz

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


>


crap, all those manual gearboxes make me tremble in fear about the schedule for the dq500. it would calm me down immensely if someone would catch a test mule with a dsg for a change


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't mind to see them with manual's, it would be the gearbox of my choise.
Auto boxes are something i will look into when i'm 70+ or so and can't use my left leg anymore.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

each to his own, but i guess we both agree that in todays world a dsg is an option every car maker who likes to call some of his models sporty should have in his portfolio. plus it's a great way of earning ~3k euros, as the dsg can't be much more expensive in production than a manual gearbox with the same spec


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pics. Official announcement must surely be imminent.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Honestly, Dont you think a quad exit would of been better on the RS than the S

Cos if i saw both a "RS" AND A "S" I would guess the s was more powerful just because it has a quad exit.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT-S quat exhaust look very good.
I think the TT-R will have a kind of clubsport rear valance.

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The Paris autoshow is in October. Wonder if they will reveal anything there, or if they will wait till 2009?

If the TT-R is going in production summer/autum 2009, I would guess they will wait? One of my employees are going to the autoshow, and I have given him a "task" :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Source : caradvice.com.au

Hans.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

very nice. Can t help but wonder about the price..... if it is too costly it may be its down fall, other marques (Porsche) will then be competing for the buyers.

Audi, are you listening????

TTitan


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks a bit like Darth Vader from the front in black. And that's not a bad thing. 8)


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Hmm, If 20K plus my Mk2 3.2 DSG is enough to get me one I think I'm a launch customer 

When's it going to get here, and will DSG be available?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Is that an S-Line badge on the wing?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Jimbo2 said:


> Is that an S-Line badge on the wing?


look like it.

Hans.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Arne said:


> The Paris autoshow is in October. Wonder if they will reveal anything there, or if they will wait till 2009?
> 
> If the TT-R is going in production summer/autum 2009, I would guess they will wait? One of my employees are going to the autoshow, and I have given him a "task" :wink:


Maybe they'll save it for Brussels Expo in January again like the TTS, as I think that also tied in with a big US show


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] Could tempt me back,


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Could tempt me back,


Depend's on what it will cost and how it will sound.

Hans.


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi guys, been looking round any ideas when the TTRS is being launched?

cheers


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

From the best I can figure, June 09? Any thoughts. Crystal balls?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

June/July 09


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

New pics and video... notice the 20" wheels.
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt2/msgs/33242.phtml


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

R5T said:


> Hans.


I've always wondered why the heck the LED line doesnt follow the curve backwards inside the headlights.. It would give it such a meaner look..


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

It's that photoshop again... :?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Golf gets RS engine as well.... Is that good news because it makes it more likely it actually exists, or bad news on the exclusivity front... :?

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/Volkswagen-Golf/235190/


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

squiggel said:


> Golf gets RS engine as well.... Is that good news because it makes it more likely it actually exists, or bad news on the exclusivity front... :?
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/Volkswagen-Golf/235190/


Oh for gods sake, when will the vag group stop copying itself.. Next move is the Seat leon Cupra rstpql/whatever with 350bhp for the lower cost minded..
Now that Porsche has the healthiest percentage on the group, is it trying to mess everything..??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Latest pics:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Oh my...
Are the wheel arches more beefed up than the TTS or is it just me..?
Wonder whats hidden behind the camouflaged rear valance.. 
This litttle beast is starting to grow on me..


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

The car looks very promising - certainly makes the TT-S look shite in comparison.

Not sure if I would blow £40k+ for one but would make a fine 2nd hand purchase in a couple of years time.

Certainly amuses me people bought a TT-S knowing fine well the RS is on its way and like a typical child will want the latest toy when their car is not the top of the range anymore :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> Oh my...
> Are the wheel arches more beefed up than the TTS or is it just me..?


I don't see it.


ross2280 said:


> Wonder whats hidden behind the camouflaged rear valance..


The shooting brake valance IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

syc23 said:


> The car looks very promising - certainly makes the TT-S look shite in comparison.
> 
> Not sure if I would blow £40k+ for one but would make a fine 2nd hand purchase in a couple of years time.
> 
> Certainly amuses me people bought a TT-S knowing fine well the RS is on its way and like a typical child will want the latest toy when their car is not the top of the range anymore :roll:


Aww, bless. Is that how you felt when the TT-S replaced the (then) top of the range 3.2? [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Jimbo2 said:


> syc23 said:
> 
> 
> > The car looks very promising - certainly makes the TT-S look shite in comparison.
> ...


 :lol: Nice one.

To answer Syc23's question, I bought my car because it ticked all the right boxes for me (and then some!) and it still does the job for me.
I won't be moving to an RS when it's released, if I buy another Audi it will be an R8/R10 and be used as a weekend runner.

Also, is it just me or does the front lip (of the car  ) look rather high on those pics above?
I'd expect it to be a lot closer to the ground, given the power the car's supposed to have.

Rogue


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jimbo2 said:


> syc23 said:
> 
> 
> > The car looks very promising - certainly makes the TT-S look shite in comparison.
> ...


No not a bit, I'm not a mug who would pay over the odds for a poxy 4 cylinder engine with the characteristics of a blender. I'm just waiting for the R8/997 GT3 prices to come down before upgrading


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

syc23 said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > syc23 said:
> ...


Lol, wouldn't be holding out for much on a trade in on your 3.2. TTS owners mugs? Why? Is it because they spent the same amount as you for a better performing, better handling, better looking TT than you did..? :roll:

Enough of this banter... as a TTS owner, I wont be upgrading to the TT-RS. Why? Because I dont see the point. I like the character of my "poxy 4 cylinder blender". It makes the car interesting and fun to drive. Lots of mid-range torque to play with 

A 350bhp RS is likely to be in the 4.9-5.1s range to 62, and unlikely to have S-tronic. With a chip to 300bhp I'm sure the TTS S-tronic would be able to match that level of performance. The RS's extra cylinder would improve the off-boost performance and would no doubt allow higher levels of tune than the TTS.

Ultimately, the cost to change is going to be the deciding factor. If my Dealer called me up and offered me a like-for-like change for 5k, of course I'd do it. But realistically, the cost will be more like 15k.

For that kind of money I could pretty much do anything I wanted to my poxy 4 cylinder, including uprating the DSG to handle the extra power.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

As I already have a buyer lined up for around £20k in a couple of years (my old man), that's not too bad a return - all cars depreciate if you don't realise by now. Can't agree that the TT-S is that interesting to drive TBH. So no I won't be sweating come trading in time


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*Audi TT-R 2.5 TFSI single turbo 250 kW/340 hp - 400 Nm of torque.*


































Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> Audi TT-R 2.5 TFSI single turbo


wtf, where did the sequential biturbo go? or will the one be a vtg turbo?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

der_horst said:


> wtf, where did the sequential biturbo go? or will the one be a vtg turbo?


In simple terms, it will be a TT-S engine with 1 cylinder more.
Not sure about the VTG turbo, but i doubt it.

Hans.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Single turbo...  [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

But with 5 cylinders I would expect it to drive more like the 2.0T where boost comes in low and in a vertually seamless fashion.

That's only 35Nm more torque than a stock TTS :?

Maybe S-Tronic will be an option then....


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

I prefered the other front bumper.. much more aggressive than the TTS one with bigger side vents... I hope this black blue one is not the final front..


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

If it ends up with 340 bhp and 400 Nm - and probabely will be a little bit heavier than the TTS (bigger brakes, heavier engine ++), then a stage 1+ remapped TTS will be more or less just as fast (310-320 bhp and 400-410 Nm).

But you could offcourse do the same with the TT-R(S) - but it seems to be an expencive upgrade with not that much extra?

I would have hoped for a 390 bhp - which might actually be an option, from what I have heard :wink:


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

imho i think the TTR looks pretty crap side on far to low at the back

Burnie


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a sports car not a SUV. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

anyone expressed an interest at their dealers yet?...quite tempted for next year


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> anyone expressed an interest at their dealers yet?...quite tempted for next year


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not bothering.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

in that case, I'll definitely go for one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Five cylinder Audi turbo, wheres that picture of Homer drooling when you need iyt?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

phope said:


> in that case, I'll definitely go for one


 :lol:

They seriously need to look at the styling before I'd consider one. Surely there's still alot that needs to be done on it.

Then there's the price


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT-R will be the best looking TT out there.
On the coupe' pics it only have a exhaust valance camo on and the side grill bars are not yet installed.
You will move over with this in you rearview mirror.
The blue Roadster have still the TT-S frontbumper on with chicken gauze in it.

Hans.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Very very very nice, but imagine what the price tag will be like im assuming £50k+??

Id rather buy a 2nd hand Lambo Gallardo 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm sure it'll stretch into £50k if the entire options list is flung at it

Starting price for current coupe line-up
2.0T - £25,460 OTR
TDI - £26,600 OTR
3.2 - £30,290 OTR
TTS - £33,640 OTR (pretty well specced as well, with leather and xenons included in that)

I suggest TTR could start at £38k-£40k OTR plus options...a nicely specced one could therefore be £45-50k?
Keep the spec sensible though, and it could look more reasonably priced against a Cayman or Cayman S

At the top end of the price range with options, it does begin to become uncompetitive against a number of new and used cars...more than a few V8 Vantages :-| and 997s that will have shed some of their list prices...even some R8s beginning to move into the £60s


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Side grill bars? Like this on a BMW? It's not really an Audi thing is it - not even the RS6 has these.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

S4 to RS4 price gap was about 10K (40 - 50K) with the TTS at 33K I would think the TTRS would be a gnats over 40K? and quite easy 45 - 47K with a few extra's


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Arne said:


> If it ends up with 340 bhp and 400 Nm - and probabely will be a little bit heavier than the TTS (bigger brakes, heavier engine ++), then a stage 1+ remapped TTS will be more or less just as fast (310-320 bhp and 400-410 Nm).


imo everything below 330hp would be a stupid idea from audi, as the stock RS should offer more than the next lower model with a simple chip (imo 350hp would be perfect, still below the R8 but yet in the SLK 55 league). but audi surprised us with stupid decisions in the past, so i still fear the single turbo 320hp vision some were painting recently might be the upcoming, awful truth.

not quite sure how detached the audi engineers could be that they'd require their customers to lose their warranty on chipping an RS to beat a blown up S, but it would really be a shame to built a new engine just to castrate it right away to keep porsche and the R8 guys happy...

maybe i should start spending more time on the GT-R forums again, just to see if they are finaly willing to sell black cars without red seats to europe in the near future


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Side grill bars? Like this on a BMW? It's not really an Audi thing is it - not even the RS6 has these.


I prefer this (made by Pogea)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone else think this may be shelved in the current climate ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, posted it a page or so back.
Can see it coming in August now.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT RS have been live shown on a dealer presentation in Portugal.
The RS will have a 2458 cc inline five cylinder TFSI big turbo engine with 340 hp and 400 Nm of torque.
And a quintessential point and a highlight of the TT RS by the way sit in
the drive strand and is still not used in any other Audi vehicle.

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

R5T said:


> The TT RS have been live shown on a dealer presentation in Portugal.
> The RS will have a 2458 cc inline five cylinder TFSI big turbo engine with 340 hp and 400 Nm of torque.
> And a quintessential point and a highlight of the TT RS by the way sit in
> the drive strand and is still not used in any other Audi vehicle.
> ...


Explain please... what do you mean "the way sit in the drive strand"...?
Got a bit confused on that one..
Are there any chances of pictures...?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> Explain please... what do you mean "the way sit in the drive strand"...?
> Got a bit confused on that one..
> Are there any chances of pictures...?


First of all this new R5T engine have little to do with the US R5 engine VW use in the US, jetta, Rabbit and New Beetle.
Second, i can't explain the technical part because it's the first time it will be used on a Audi, and it's still under embargo till the TT RS introduction.
Thirth, No cellphone's or camara's alout inside the TT RS show area, to hand in by the door.

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

R5T said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > Explain please... what do you mean "the way sit in the drive strand"...?
> ...


Well still very interesting info you're providing..  Keep us updated on anything new!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

if those pics are new that means they're still testing. just wondering if that means the spec is still not 100% final...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The idea of this RS model is growing on me...pricing permitting :mrgreen:

I wonder what they've got planned for the rear of the car...whether a Clubsport lookalike or something else?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

I'm a bit turned off by the engine spec so far... twin sequential turbo's would have been much nicer than a single bolt-on-a-bigger-turbo solution. But a bit intrigued by Hans drivetrain postings...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

in the german forum someone posted today that the spec still contains a sequential biturbo, but the performance was down to 320hp (which i've read quite a lot lately). not quite sure why they'd use two turbos for that output though. i guess we'll know once audi releases the spec sheet


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

R5T said:


> Hans.


I don't believe for one minute he's sticking below 70 mph around the Norscliefe, where's the spoiler??


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mikef4uk said:


> I don't believe for one minute he's sticking below 70 mph around the Norscliefe, where's the spoiler??


This is a slow part of the Nordschleife. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*The info was Fake.*

Hans.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Das Boot mit Sempf


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Courtesy of Google Translate

Ladies and Gentlemen,

in April 2006 took place at the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin, the world premiere of the new Audi TT instead. Before an exclusive audience that evening was the second generation of design icon presented. Since May 2008, including Audi TTS ordered. As part of the dealer meeting in Lisbon was now a further highlight the TT family - the Audi TT RS.
The TT RS is a novelty: First take the Audi RS genes on a sports car. The TT RS thus embodies the philosophy of the Audi RS family in its purest form.
With its newly developed 5-cylinder turbo FSI engine with impressive 340 hp and 450 Newton meters of torque, the new TT RS a performance in the sports car segment to none. And at the astonishingly low consumption levels.
From zero to a hundred, he creates it in 4.5 seconds at an average consumption of less than 10 liters.
With this letter we would like to ask you to order your initial vehicle for the Audi TT coupe RS / RS TT Rodaster made.
To launch the beginning of the 3rd Quarter of 2009 stands next to you
Motor-/Getriebevariante available:

RS TT Coupe / RS TT Roadster 2.5 TFSI 250 kW (340 hp) 6-speed quattro

Through exclusive, sporty design elements, the Audi TT RS its own identity, a high enthusiasm radiates. Below we offer some examples differentiation circumferences of the Audi TT RS before.

Differentiation circumferences Audi TT RS - Exterior:
18 "aluminum Gussräder in double 5-spoke design
zweiflutige exhaust system with oval tailpipes left and right
Bumper in RS design with a large front air intakes and striking use of the rear diffuser
Radiator grille in diamond design with high gloss black frame in matte aluminum optics
Fixed wing RS
Exterior housing in matte aluminum optics
Differentiation circumferences Audi TT RS Interior:

Sports seats in Alcantara / leather with contrasting black seams in silver, including TT RS embossed into the front seat backrests
Combined instrument with TT RS lettering and driver information system with RS menu (boost and oil temperature, Laptimer)
RS multifunction leather sports steering wheel in the 3-spoke design, bottom flattened
Controls in relation with perforated leather and contrast stitching in silver
Decor matte brushed aluminum deposits
Türinnenbetätigung in RS design

In addition to the exclusive metallic paint Suzukagrau are a further eight exterior colors, including four exclusive RS finishes are available. The possible purchase options, please refer to the variant tree. Please understand that it is inside the tree variants to production changes can come about which we understand yourself as quickly as possible to be.

With today's market query, we want to share with you the first steps for a successful launch of the Audi TT RS launch in 2009.
We ask you, your initial until Friday, 07.11.2008 in NEWADA in the transaction to specify VNA1.
For each partner is an Audi launch vehicle (RS TT Coupe or TT Roadster RS).
For questions about your initial please contact your local sales contact management.

Please make sure that these documents in your home in any case strictly confidential.

We are convinced that your customers and prospects with the Audi TT RS will inspire. We wish you much fun and success in the launch of the
Audi TT RS.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

so its official... 

Sounds like a manual gearbox going by babelfish. Q3 2009 is a while away.... Thought it would be sooner than that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

squiggel said:


> so its official...
> 
> Sounds like a manual gearbox going by babelfish. Q3 2009 is a while away.... Thought it would be sooner than that.


I reckon thats something lost in translation, my guess is they launch in Nevada and then the Brussels Expo like the TTS


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> I reckon thats something lost in translation, my guess is they launch in Nevada and then the Brussels Expo like the TTS


beginning of Q3 is the customer delivery date, not the presentation date.

the missing dsg kinda ruined that news letter for me though. i wanted to be finaly through with thinking about choices, but now i once more have to guess what will annoy me less, buying that car without dsg (which will then be introduced a few months after i got mine) or waiting even longer to get the real deal (which will then probably take audi forever)...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Pistonheads reckon Super and turbocharged

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=18900


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Pistonheads reckon Super and turbocharged
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=18900


TSI :wink:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

No DSG = No Sale 
Turbo-supercharged sounds the dog's wotsits if correct though 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

My biggest question on this is will Porsche Allow this car out of the box? Sounds like it will be very close to the cayman?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> Pistonheads reckon Super and turbocharged
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=18900












Hans.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Doesn't seem right to me. I cannot see how that kind of set-up could be fuel-efficient - permenantly charged, with a turbo to add more charge at higher speeds. They are talking about "the most fuel efficient car" and then putting this in??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jimbo2 said:


> Doesn't seem right to me. I cannot see how that kind of set-up could be fuel-efficient - permenantly charged, with a turbo to add more charge at higher speeds. They are talking about "the most fuel efficient car" and then putting this in??


The 1.4 golf seems to do very well :wink:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

R5T said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Pistonheads reckon Super and turbocharged
> ...


Good stuff...


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Doesn't seem right to me. I cannot see how that kind of set-up could be fuel-efficient - permenantly charged, with a turbo to add more charge at higher speeds. They are talking about "the most fuel efficient car" and then putting this in??


look at the diagram: "Magnet Kupplung" and bypass valve suggests the supercharger is engaged under ecu control when required 8)

Please Audi make it come in under 40K with DSG....


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't seem right to me. I cannot see how that kind of set-up could be fuel-efficient - permenantly charged, with a turbo to add more charge at higher speeds. They are talking about "the most fuel efficient car" and then putting this in??
> ...


So it does... wow!

Wiki [smiley=book2.gif]

Still, more fakes. Look familiar?










Source


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

squiggel said:


> No DSG = No Sale


i was thinking about this the last days rather intensively as well. currently i'd get the manual version if audi would assure me that no dsg will be available in the first year of production. but as we know audi doesn't assure anything to anyone and that means i could be a very short time off my dream spec if i jump on the first spec they offer. so i guess i'll join you in this one till further notice.

and i still hope someone will expose the letter to be a fake  i mean for the clubsport it totally makes sense to have a manual only version. that car is a limited edition, nobody who buys it will use it on a daily basis but probably drive it a handful of times, mostly on a track plus the car is kind of an RS teaser and released before the RS, so the dsg wasn't supposed to be ready by then in the first place.

for the RS i do expect audi to fulfil this by now usual request of having a dsg version at hand as well.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

5 cylinder Supercharged AND Turbocharged - now you've got my interest Audi. I've been on the registered interest list for ages. Wonder if I'll get a call soon? Can't wait.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*More mule picture's.*

*White Roadster.*

































*Blue Roadster.*

















*Grey Coupe'*

































Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TT RS wheel.



Hans.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

R5T said:


> TT RS wheel.


19" Hans?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Wondermikie said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > TT RS wheel.
> ...


Yes 9x19"

Hans.


----------



## Keithrg (Nov 4, 2008)

Agreed if DSG at launch would place order as soon as book opens ..... no DSG no order !!


der_horst said:


> squiggel said:
> 
> 
> > No DSG = No Sale
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*"Autoexpress"*

You're in - News: Auto Express News
Reborn 'Quattro' turns up the heat
All-new TT RS evokes memories of legendary coupe with five-cylinder turbo engine.

Text: Sam Hardy / Photos: Stefan Baldauf
03rd November 2008

The 'real' Quattro is back! Auto Express has learned that Audi will equip its TT RS flagship with an all-new boosted five-cylinder engine, reviving memories of the original machine to wear the revered Quattro badge.

The news emerged after a letter intended to go to German Audi dealerships, confirming details about the hottest-ever TT, was leaked. In the document, it is confirmed that the RS will be powered by an all-new 2.5-litre super and turbocharged TFSI engine, with 335bhp and 450Nm of torque.

As a result, 0-60mph will take only 4.5 seconds, while top speed is limited to 155mph. And the TT RS will not only be extremely rapid, it will be economical, too, returning 28mpg. *The newcomer also gets Audi's quattro four-wheel drive, with 40:60 bias in favour of the rear wheels and a six-speed manual gearbox as standard.*

As you can see from our spy shots, it will benefit from an aggressive bodykit as well. Sales of both the Coupé and Roadster versions will kick off next summer, with prices set to start from £45,000.


















Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

A good 10 grand more than the current TTS then... 
Which i assume for the greek market means a good 15 grand euros more than the TTS, hence 56000 euros for the s-tronic +15000euros for the TTRS, 71000 euros, without even adding extras.. (in which case i estimated my cost of extras to be around 10000euros..) Thats alot...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

A nicely speced TT-S Coupe 6 speed manual cost 76.000+ Euro's in the Netherlands.
The TT RS will here most likely 100K.

Hans.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Of course, we all know that Autoexpress info is all based on a fake document... 40:60 bias :roll:

Gotta hand it to the Pretenders out there who are able to get this stuff into the motoring press.. kudos! :-*


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

>>Of course, we all know that Autoexpress info is all based on a fake document... 40:60 bias . . .<<

But I thought the Audi R8 has a version of Haldex?
And that definitely has rear-bias.
Or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Martinf said:


> >>Of course, we all know that Autoexpress info is all based on a fake document... 40:60 bias . . .<<
> 
> But I thought the Audi R8 has a version of Haldex?
> And that definitely has rear-bias.
> Or am I misunderstanding something?


Yes, engine is in the middle and most of the time it's almost rearwheel drive with more power to the front when rear wheel slip accure.
The Haldex system is just the other way around.

Hans.


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Hans. By the way, fake documents or no fake documents, that sound from the various video clips is certainly a five-cylinder. Sounds just like my mate's S2.


----------



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

I had a phone call from my dealer last night, I've been in a few times wanting to know as soon as the RS was announced. He said the sales director had just come back from some Audi event in Europe and the TT-RS was confirmed there and customer deliveries will be from June / July '09. No further details, but they are accepting cheques for slots...

Phil.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

PJLarge said:


> ...they are accepting cheques for slots...


I'll bet they are, probably about the only cheques they'll be getting in.

TBH I'm not sure that in the current climate there is a need to secure a slot - as with the TTS there will be plenty of opportunity to pick one up if that's what you want. How they price it will be very interesting.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Am at Audi AG on Weds and Friday, will take a look round the Test Garage and ask some Q's


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The Audi TT RS is said to arrive at the Geneva Motor Show, we have an outlook.

Audi gives its sporty little TT a high five (cylinder).

Five-cylinder engines have long been an Audi trademark. First used in 1977 in the Audi 100/5000, five-cylinders took Audi upmarket and clearly differentiated the brand from the competition. The Audi 200 Turbo, with its 170-hp inline-five, became the world's fastest four-door in 1984; the 315-hp, Audi 80-based RS2 Avant of the mid-'90s was the most extreme station wagon of its time; and Audi won several rally championships with the five-banger Quattro-the S1 Pikes Peak had almost 600 hp.

In the mid-'90s, Audi dropped the five-cylinder engine and its characteristic, subdued growl in favor of more conventional four-cylinder and V-6 engines. Brand aficionados howled in futile protest, and engineering guru Ferdinand Piëch, who had developed the five-cylinder engine but later moved on to become head of VW, said he never quite understood why the engine had been dropped.

It's Back!

As of March 2009, a five-cylinder will be back in Audi's range in the form of a 2.5-liter unit with direct injection; it is based on Audi's modular engine architecture. The transversely mounted engine is force-fed by a single turbocharger and will make 330-340 hp. Torque is rumored to be around 330 lb-ft. That's enough to significantly set the TT RS apart from the lesser TTS with its 265-hp, 2.0-liter TFSI four-cylinder engine.

The TTS coupe is claimed to run from 0 to 60 mph in 4.9 seconds, and the fixed-roof TT RS-which will be built as either a 2+2 coupe or roadster-should jet to 60 at least a half a second quicker. If customers request it, top speed will be raised to 174 mph; the TTS is governed to 155. Curb weight will be around 3000 lb and Quattro all-wheel drive will be standard. Power will be transmitted through a six-speed manual transmission; it is unlikely that the dual-clutch transmission will be adapted to the TT RS.

Expect minor but significant changes to set the TT RS apart from the TTS. It needs even more air, so the front intakes will be larger, and it will sport the two large oval exhaust tips which identify Audi's RS models.

Headed For a Geneva Debut

Just a few months back, a tussle strained Audi and Porsche's high-tension relationship even further: Porsche threatened to take legal action against Audi's use of the RS moniker. Porsche had long ago managed to protect the RS nameplate for its exclusive use and allowed Audi to use it only in conjunction with a number, as on the RS 4, RS 6, and so on. Audi engineers went ballistic, and Porsche backpedaled, allowing the TT RS to keep its name. Listen for a five-cylinder rumble at the 2009 Geneva auto show next March, which is where the TT RS is scheduled to make its first public appearance.

Hans.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mmmm, Sounds good to me  Probably will be an immaculate low mileage Mk 1 for sale next year.   [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
H.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

hmm, doesnt sound good to me...

But then which of the versions described above is the real one.... :?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Recycled news : Pistonheads, Oct 2007

Arriving at Geneva is just a guess... it could be Detroit again, like the TTS.

PS. Original story here : Car and Driver


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Arriving at Geneva is just a guess... it could be Detroit again, like the TTS.


or Frankfurt. with the CS just canceled due to slow demand, they might delay the RS a bit as well, as it's more a model that helps audis reputation than audis earnings.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Totally agree - they've already shown that there's no rush to get it out. It's still pretty early in the MkII model's lifecycle.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank's Hans, and love the pictures too. Does anyone know if they are going to make them in limited numbers?

I'm thinking it's not an option for me until 2011 at the earliest, hope I don't 'miss the boat' 

Sounds good doesn't it.

R.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well personally again.

The rs is considered to be the TP OF THE LINE in performance but it has only 2 exhaust unlike the TTS which has 4 and look better.

Again, this is why i think audi made a mistake with giving he TTS the quad setup and not leaving it till the tt-rs


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

All S Audi's have quad exhaust's and all RS Audi's have dual oval exhaust's.
The TT RS on the otherhand will have the R8 style inboard exhaust tips with a disconnected exhaust.

Hans.


----------



## Keithrg (Nov 4, 2008)

Since I have not been a participant for very long on this forum [or any for that matter] I am curious to know if Audi actually take any notice of the comments put forward. If they do great, some observations borne out of this TT RS thread. My previous Audi purchased 2005 was an A3 2.0L TDI Sportback DSG [which I still own]. Current Audi is a TTS DSG/S Tronic purchased in July this year. 
Common link &#8230; DSG!
I am a relatively high mileage driver [normally 130miles per day] mainly on A roads and I use the gearbox in a mix of both manual [Paddle] and auto modes on every journey depending on conditions. I would never go back to a standard manual gearbox on any car at any price. The advantages of a dual clutch electromechanical gearbox are such that they render both conventional auto and manual obsolete. Most drivers this side of a professional will never consistently change gear as fast or economically and the ability to change gear without taking your hands off the wheel is obviously much safer. It is often suggested [although I am still sceptical] that a manual is better for the track, well I don't race but I'm not sure Lewis Hamilton would agree anyway.

So given that Audi pretty well pioneered the DSG concept [for mass market usage] and given its advantages [especially on a performance car] why would they even contemplate not launching a TT RS without one. 
It's pretty obvious most other manufacturers are now rushing to catch up with this technology [e.g. Porsche, BMW, Ford, Mitsubishi etc] and there are obvious competitors to a TT RS in the recently revised Porsche Cayman and the latest M3 both are available with DSG gearboxes so come on Audi why would you throw away an obvious lead. The cynical might suggest corporate politics I have a feeling it is more likely marketing not thinking or possibly listening. 
Either way I will have to change in the TTS mid next year [before the mileage gets too crazy] and would really like something slightly more focused. Please Audi don't make me buy a Porsche!!


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

R5T said:


> All S Audi's have quad exhaust's and all RS Audi's have dual oval exhaust's.
> The TT RS on the otherhand will have the R8 style inboard exhaust tips with a disconnected exhaust.
> 
> Hans.


sorry hans, i dont understand. do you mean 'inboard' as in part of the rear bumper? Also what do you mean by disconnected exhaust?

Regards, Chris.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Keithrg said:


> Since I have not been a participant for very long on this forum [or any for that matter] I am curious to know if Audi actually take any notice of the comments put forward.


They sure do read the forum, so they are fully aware of what people are saying. Whether they take any notice of the comments is another thing though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> sorry hans, i dont understand. do you mean 'inboard' as in part of the rear bumper? Also what do you mean by disconnected exhaust?
> 
> Regards, Chris.


With inboard i mean like the R8, the exhaust tips are mounted to the rear bumper and not to the exhaust (disconnected exhaust)

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

you might have to crank up brightness a bit to see it better.


----------



## Keithrg (Nov 4, 2008)

And another thing Audi please could you change the DSG managemnent software so that if *both *paddles are operated simultaneously the gearbox reverts to Auto.

Well its worth trying  !!


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

And the new R8 v10 too ...


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

der_horst said:


> you might have to crank up brightness a bit to see it better.


Good pic, I wondered how they catered for engine/exhaust movement, I suspect the design also allows the exhaust to draw fresh air through as well to cool the outer visible pipe.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

A fixed rear spoiler look more and more likely for the RS.
The planned removal of the rear seat's will make the RS tail light.
It's not decided yet if the RS only will have a fixed spoiler or also a moving part.
The basic moving TT spoiler it not up to the job intel say.



Hans.


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

what do you mean, no rear seats? :? What will they put instade of the seats?
Will be the side spoilers the same with tts, exept the air scoop, won't be any wider, like all rs models?
Still waiting the final pic and price :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackraptor said:


> what do you mean, no rear seats? :? What will they put instade of the seats?
> Will be the side spoilers the same with tts, exept the air scoop, won't be any wider, like all rs models?
> Still waiting the final pic and price :wink:


Something like this


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

i think that two more persons are more important than about 80kg less


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackraptor said:


> i think that two more persons are more important than about 80kg less


So far I have carried someone in the back on my MkI about three times but nobody in the MkII .So I have used the back seats three times or so in 4 1/2 years.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

blackraptor said:


> i think that two more persons are more important than about 80kg less


If anything, rear seat delete would only be an option. Otherwise no real reason not to get a Cayman S.


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree with jimbo2, rear seat removal shoul be only an option.in my opinion,it should suit everybody


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

the RS isn't usually designed to suit everybody it is more performance optimised, thats the whole point of the RS model.


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

rs model is for sure more performance optimised, but there is to no need to remove the seats. all rs models are like s model with wider spoiler and more performance. i thonk it would be a disadvantage for many people. also it could be on extras, like dsg


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> sorry hans, i dont understand. do you mean 'inboard' as in part of the rear bumper? Also what do you mean by disconnected exhaust?
> 
> Regards, Chris.


Chris, here is a better picture of the RS, you can clearly see in both tips that they are not connected to the exhaust.










Hans.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

cheers for that bud, i get you. should look great 

Rekon we will be able to spec a certain part of the car a different colour - meaning you can spec the sideblades on the r8 a different colour etc. Relating back to the Mk1 QS me thinks 

With regards to the latest query, i rekon seat delete would be great as an option at least. some people dont need to carry more than one passenger, and others use the TT as a second car so have something larger for the general tasks that require passenger carry-age.

Chris.


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree seats removal as an option would be the best choice!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

blackraptor said:


> i think that two more persons are more important than about 80kg less


with two persons you mean two children? because i doubt it's a good idea to try to put two grown ups in the back. i also remember a sticker saying the back seats are for persons of up to 1.5m height only.

so at least for me the back seats would be totally useless and i'd gladly take some sort of removal option that gives me more space. instead of extending the trunk i'd prefer some sort of closed storrage box or something like that in the space where the back seats are. that would be handy to put stuff in that would otherwise slide around through the whole car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I prefer the Mk1 Quattro Sport solution with a bar and luggage net but with a additional closeble storage compartment.
Small things can be put under the floor and bigger things under a boot net.

Hans.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T said:


> I prefer the Mk1 Quattro Sport solution with a bar and luggage net but with a additional closeble storage compartment.
> Small things can be put under the floor and bigger things under a boot net.
> 
> Hans.


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

yes, two children or one person for shorts distances, not a trip. i agree with seats removal, if the endine will be on the back like r8, which upgrades the driving expirience and less understeering ofcourse


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

is it true that audi added 1500pounds on tts price?
do we have any updated price for the rs?
thanks


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TT-RS tuning.

I rekon with some mild tuning we can end up with ± 410 hp with a big turbo upgrade 475 hp is possible.

We see the same with the TT-S, with mild tuning you can end up with ± 330 hp with a big turbo upgrade ± 380 hp.

A tuned TT-RS will be a killer, you can play with the big boy's for less money.

Hans.


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree s3 with air filter and ecu reprogrammed 300hp on the wheels.


----------



## likenoother (Oct 22, 2008)

will it be a ttrs lunch att naias detroit 11-25 jan?

and do anyone know when you can you order a TTS with bodykit?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

likenoother said:


> will it be a ttrs lunch att naias detroit 11-25 jan?
> 
> and do anyone know when you can you order a TTS with bodykit?


R8 V10 is launching in Detroit I believe, so I wouldn't think they would launch the TT RS there also.

Nick


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumour: TT RS will have new style grill for more exclusivity over the other TT models.
I hope they mean with new style grill the "A1 Sportback and Detroit Sportback Concept" grill and not the just the honeycomb grill.

Hans.


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

I think that it will be the honeycomb grill !


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought it would be presented there


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

See sticky topic at the top of the forum. R8 V10 was launched so there was no chance of seeing the RS. We won't see the RS for a fair ol' while yet.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Of course not, the RS was never going to be presented at Detroit. Unthinkable to bring out the next top of the range model when the current range topper is only just hitting the streets (in the U.S.) that would piss so many us customers off. Another year, at least, or 18 months to wait - probably.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

powerplay said:


> Another year, at least, or 18 months to wait - probably.


I reckon we'll see an RS TT by this summer / autumn. What do other folks think?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

After discussions with Audi (when I did the liason between the TTOC and Audi UK), I posted this 31st July *2002*



> If Audi do end up doing an RS version it wouldn't be introduced at the beginning of the new models lifetime but more towards the end. Therefore you shouldn't really expect it much before 2010 !!!


Many people didn't believe me then either. Many thought I was being used by Audi to spread misinformation etc. Perhaps they'd like to look back at all the posts I made and the info I posted :roll: :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> I posted this 31st July *2002*


i wouldn't even believe audi themselves if they told me they already knew the release schedule of the RS by then... 

but nevertheless: wanna predict when/if they'll offer a dsg-version of the RS?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ricka said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Another year, at least, or 18 months to wait - probably.
> ...


I say debut at the Auto salon Geneva, on the market september 2009.

Hans.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

der_horst said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this 31st July *2002*
> ...


Oh look another sceptic! 

No guessing about the DSG from me. I only ever posted up info about Audi that came from them. There's always enough speculation around and my role was to try and clarify what was truth and fiction


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Some info out of German insurance company systems.

Audi-8J TT-RS 2,5TFSI quattro, 250KW/340 PS, 2480 CC.

It's already in it.

btw 2480cc is the same as a 2.0TFSI engine + 1 cylinder, it's the same as 272 hp : 4 x 5 = 340 hp.

The new 2.5 TFSI is a *EA 888* based inline 5 engine IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## Keithrg (Nov 4, 2008)

This would tend to confirm a phone call I got from my dealer week before last asserting the TT RS was launching in July. Was slightly sceptical [he was a salesman!] but still no word on DSG.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

They need to sort the looks out, the tts looks better IMO :?

I would still have one though.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> The new 2.5 TFSI is a *EA 888* based inline 5 engine IMHO.


some say (btw, when will the next top gear episode air again? )


> The basic design itself has its origin in the Lamborghini Gallardo base engine (4.961 cm3). So the bore by stroke is 82.5x92.8mm leading to 2.480 cm3 of displacement. The re-engineering includes forced induction as well as a different intake manifold- of course


sounds even better to me than the 888 

still hoping for a dsg on the initial option list...


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Wonder how long before a used R8 comes down to the TT-RS price... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

squiggel said:


> Wonder how long before a used R8 comes down to the TT-RS price... :mrgreen:


R8's are already passing hands at trade level for less than £50k, so for the extra £5k why would you not?

Nick


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Nem said:


> R8's are already passing hands at trade level for less than £50k, so for the extra £5k why would you not?
> 
> Nick


That's what I'm thinking also, but I dont have access to trade prices, and I suspect Audi retail price coming down to the low 40K's is a while away yet.

Now by the time the RS comes out, might be a closer call money wise, and the R8, even a two or three year old one, would press a lot more buttons than any TT. It would of course be a "braver" choice than the new car with full warranty...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Nem said:


> R8's are already passing hands at trade level for less than £50k, so for the extra £5k why would you not?


why take a used R8 if you can get an older used lambo for the same price? this way of arguing just never stops.

if you want a car with the configuration you desire and if you want to be sure that it wasn't thrashed on the track on a regular basis by the previous owner there's no alternative to buying it new (and be the one who thrashes it first ).


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Picture up-date with 3 bars in the side grills.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

that image is not loading for me 

edit: now it does, seems imageshack had problems


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.motorauthority.com are quoting from Swedens Auto Motor & Sport magazine today that the TT RS will debut at Geneva Motor show in March. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

it looks very aggressivve Hans..... I wonder if this is really the final look..... im sure they will have to hide those big air intake holes on each side of the front spoiler.....


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mosoboh said:


> it looks very aggressivve Hans..... I wonder if this is really the final look..... im sure they will have to hide those big air intake holes on each side of the front spoiler.....


There will clearly be 3 blades over the air intakes like on the R8. You can see the cut outs on the inside edge of the vent where they will fit into.

Nick


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

yes u r right I just noticed it lol 

it'll look sexy


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like TT RS will be presented in Geneva...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh man, the TT-R looks awesome even on pictures.
And yes it have a fixed rear spoiler.

Hans.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

This in off the RSS feed: Left Lane News 29/01/09 17:37

*Audi to Debut High Performance TT RS at Geneva Auto Show*

_Audi's TT has been a fan favorite since it first hit the market in 1999, but the sleek two-door has been often criticized for its less-than-inspiring powertrain lineup. However, that complaint will be rectified in just a few weeks as Audi prepares for the world debut of the more powerful TT RS.

According to several European sources, Audi will unveil the TT RS at March's Geneva Motor Show. The high-performance TT is expected to be fitted with a turbocharged five-cylinder generating at least 350 horsepower. Power will be sent to all four wheels via a six-speed manual gearbox or an optional DSG unit.
Our spy shots indicate the convertible version of the TT RS is just as far along as its fixed-top counterpart, but Audi could hold off on the TT RS convertible until September's Frankfurt Motor Show. However, we wouldn't be surprised to see both vehicles on the Audi stage in Geneva.
No official word if the TT RS models will be available in America, but we fully expect to see the TT RS on our shores sometime next year._

Looks like there's going to be a new kid in town.... :wink:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, I hope this is all true - personally I can't wait although I don't think I'll be buying one at the rumored price.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've got a feeling people will be disappointed if they expect 350bhp as standard. I can't see it going much about 320bhp but of course with the 5 cyl turbo I'm sure huge gains will be possible via remaps etc.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've got a feeling people will be disappointed if they expect 350bhp as standard.


It isn't far off that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ETKA say 250 kW/ 340 hp.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

anything about new dsg gearbox codes in there, too?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

From a trusted source on another website :



> The basic design [of the engine] has its origin in the Lamborghini Gallardo base engine (4.961 cm3). So the bore by stroke is 82.5x92.8mm leading to 2.480 cm3 of displacement. The re-engineering includes forced induction as well as a different intake manifold.


Other people have been told that German pre-orders are planned to start Q4 2009 with first deliveries in Q1/Q2 2010. At present there is no DSG planned - the market for DQ500 over DQ250 is pretty small.

I guess this all depends on what happens to the current climate for new car sales over the next few months.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Other people have been told that German pre-orders are planned to start Q4 2009 with first deliveries in Q1/Q2 2010.


according to the german forum press cars are currently being assembled in györ, so if they present the car in march 09 i doubt you'll have to wait till Q2/10 to get one. audi usually isn't ahead of time with its presentations by that much 

the tts was presented in jan, could be ordered in mid feb and was delivered from june. so if the rs is in geneva i'd say they'll deliver the first ones after the vacation period of the plant ended and the new model year is being ramped up (august+).


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

der_horst said:


> according to the german forum press cars are currently being assembled in györ,


Yes, and it supposed to have a Gallardo Superleggera style rearspoiler. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

there's not that much reference material around if you have to think of a fixed spoiler that dosen't make the car look like a cheap aftermarket mod


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

R5T said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> > according to the german forum press cars are currently being assembled in györ,
> ...


like this....


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > der_horst said:
> ...


That does look cheap and nasty compared to a Gallardo with no rear spoiler IMHO...

If the TT-RS is released with a fixed and protruding rear wing of some sort, functional or not, I hope it looks alot better than that or it'll spoil what is one of the best looking cars around...


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Hans.[/quote]
like this.... [/quote]

That does look cheap and nasty compared to a Gallardo with no rear spoiler IMHO...

If the TT-RS is released with a fixed and protruding rear wing of some sort, functional or not, I hope it looks alot better than that or it'll spoil what is one of the best looking cars around...[/quote]

This is not the original one on the car the original one was much much lower.... Lambo gave my cousine a choice with the lower or higher but exactly the same shape and design.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Other people have been told that German pre-orders are planned to start Q4 2009 with first deliveries in Q1/Q2 2010.
> ...


If not earlier. The factory is hardly going to be short on capacity...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The only question about the TT RS is the rearbumper, how will it look like.
Will the exhaust tips be integrated in the rear bumper or rear valance. ?



*IMHO there are two options:*

Or it will look something like the R8 V10 rearbumper.

View attachment 2


Or something like the Shooting Brake rearbumper only with oval exhaust tips.

View attachment 1


Personally i hope for the clean R8 V10 style.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

R5T said:


> Rumour: TT RS will have new style grill for more exclusivity over the other TT models.
> I hope they mean with new style grill the "A1 Sportback and Detroit Sportback Concept" grill and not the just the honeycomb grill.
> 
> Hans.












Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

R5T said:


> The only question about the TT RS is the rearbumper, how will it look like.
> Will the exhaust tips be integrated in the rear bumper or rear valance. ?
> 
> 
> ...


The first image, showing the covered version on the mule, is defenitely one with the exhausts inside the valance, and not the bumper.. i.e. the shooting brake style.. I think thats what they will go for..


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> The first image, showing the covered version on the mule, is defenitely one with the exhausts inside the valance, and not the bumper.. i.e. the shooting brake style.. I think thats what they will go for..


It look like that based on the mule picture, but i hope they clean it up.
On the Shooting brake the rear looks busy, the R8 V10 look more clean.

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

R5T said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > The first image, showing the covered version on the mule, is defenitely one with the exhausts inside the valance, and not the bumper.. i.e. the shooting brake style.. I think thats what they will go for..
> ...


To be more specific, i think it will be almost identical to the Audi TT Clubsport quattro rear valance..


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> To be more specific, i think it will be almost identical to the Audi TT Clubsport quattro rear valance..


No, that is a lot of fake parts to make it look like something.
And the TT RS will have like both R8's disconnected exhaust tips.

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Guys

Following the massive 16 page thread around the RS Speculation, you will have noticed I have locked the thread and started this new one. "Why though?" I hear you ask...

We are now getting very close to be in a position where we can release some very exciting piece*s* of TTOC/******** TT 'RS' event news, and also to confirm the technical & pricing details regarding the TT 'RS'. Both the TTOC and TTF are currently under a strict embargo with Audi UK, however, some very exciting announcements will be happening over the next few weeks that you sure will *not* want to miss out on! These announcements are not just the TTRS's technical and pricing details, but also some very special TT'RS' event news as well!

Putting the event news to one side for a second and to give you a little taster, the full details of the car are still firmly under wraps, but let's put it this way... performance is *VERY* special indeed, 0-60 is on a par with the R8 (V8), and full testing around a secret test track has seen it keep pace with the R8 (V10) untill the straights!

Full details of these exciting announcements will be appearing on the forum *VERY* soon!

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ordered.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Approx price :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yea, 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Immaculate, low mileage Amulet Red TTC225 avail. very soon.  
H.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

argh, stop that teasing! the tension is unbearable! 

what about my beloved dsg, any pre-release infos/hints about this topic, pleeease?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Ordered.


That man is a legend!

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Ordered.


Get a decent colour this time :wink:


----------



## dante_forever_tt (Jan 15, 2009)

need information NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you are a tormentor... kmpowell saying all this and don't share the info's...info's are meant to be shared!!!!!gossips too!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mike753TT said:


> Approx price :?


If you have to ask, you can't afford it. :roll:

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

dante_forever_tt said:


> need information NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you are a tormentor... kmpowell saying all this and don't share the info's...info's are meant to be shared!!!!!gossips too!!!


You know what "Embargo" mean, right.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Full details of these exciting announcements will be appearing on the forum *VERY* soon!
> Cheers


Do you have seen the Sepang blue pics. ?

Hans.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Please please tell me what *REDS* will be avail. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Harold said:


> Please please tell me what *REDS* will be avail. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> H.


None , but several shades of Black


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > Please please tell me what *REDS* will be avail. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Harold said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Harold said:
> ...


SUrely you could do with a change


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Jammyd wrote*_SUrely you could do with a change _

No, Only *RED* for me. 8) 
H.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Harold said:


> Please please tell me what *REDS* will be avail. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> H.


Red is no color for the TT RS, Arancio Ymir Orange 







is a much better color for it.

Hans.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *Orange* has a lot of *RED* in it so could be tempted.  
H.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Ordered.


Hope audi offered you no. 1 of the production line lol


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Ordered.


I have a hunch you'll be sorry ...



Toshiba on Thu May 01 said:


> Yeah, I've ordered a TTS, it BW20 and due 1st/2nd week in June.
> I'm must be honest though, I'm getting bored of the MKII and I'm thinking another one, regardless of what trim it is, is a mistake. Too late now though.





Toshiba on Wed Jun 18 said:


> My only mistake was purchasing another TT, i should have got something else. However as I'm not blessed with foresight, we are where we are.





Toshiba on Tue Sep 16 said:


> I'm not going for one, but i said that before i got the TTS. I'm not buying another MKII TT.
> I just don't think the brand or the car is worth that much.
> 
> I'd also hope the RS isn't stripped out like the qS was. (im not saying the qS was bad, just hope they don't take that approach.)


Based on the OP, I take it that you know for sure it wont be stripped out? The TT-S might be lighter than the R8 but the extra bore in the RS engine will have added weight which will have to be lost somewhere else to get any advantage over the R8 V8.

Even so, most sources are predicting 340hp/450Nm/0-100 4.5s for the TT-RS which sounds pretty evenly matched to the R8 V8 (414hp/430Nm/0-100 4.4s). Can't seeing it being much of a threat to the V10 tbh.


----------



## dante_forever_tt (Jan 15, 2009)

R5T said:


> dante_forever_tt said:
> 
> 
> > need information NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you are a tormentor... kmpowell saying all this and don't share the info's...info's are meant to be shared!!!!!gossips too!!!
> ...


chill out m8...every1 knows it's supersecret and stuff. i dont get the irony...anyway i dont want to get involved and i hope it was with a good intented...so long 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jimbo2 said:


> I have a hunch you'll be sorry ...


I've had an open book order since i got the S.
Doesn't mean i take it, Dealer was trying to get me to move it to the A5 cab two weeks ago.

Lets wait and see, test drive before full order this time.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

While we want to be first to tell you all about the TTRS now, doing so will prevent us being privy to this information in the future.

Trust us when we say that the Event we're planning will be pretty much unique to the TT Forum / TTOC, pretty much anywhere on the Internet...

Jae


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there a definate date, that we can look forward to the details being released ?, regards, SIMON. :?:


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

hopefully it wont 'look' to much different to the TTS :roll:....... but being a 'RS' it probably will look and sound so much better...... look at the difference between the S4 and RS4. all i know is i wont be buying a brand new 1 again! he say's.............


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

You will receive an email with the details on closer to the announcement.

Nothing like raising the tension!

Jae


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Ordered.


Does that mean your TTs will be coming up for sale at some point?


----------



## Mr_Twister (Feb 7, 2009)

I've only just got my S! Which is fast enough for me thank you very much  Sounds intriguing tho, love suspense!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome TT RS promotional movie's on the way, you realy will like them.

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

R5T said:


> Awesome TT RS promotional movie's on the way, you realy will like them.
> 
> Hans.


oh come oooon.. stop with the teasing and give us some material to drool over...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> [oh come oooon.. stop with the teasing and give us some material to drool over...


If i only was alout to. :?

Hans.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

please, please give me some info :-|


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

list price £43k - is that enough info?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

i expected about that much....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> list price £43k - is that enough info?


Just like to clarify that any info that comes from somebody other than Me, Jae or Nem, is not necessarily from the TTF or TTOC. Unfortunately the strict embargo means we are even unable to discuss things internally with people so the TTF have not briefed our moderators anything as of yet.

Not long to wait though!


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

ok mate sounds good.

so, do you have an approx time that i should sit at the computer and keep refreshing the page? 

or make me a mod for a month 8)

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > list price £43k - is that enough info?
> ...


As per above i have not seen or am not party to any of the info TTF has or is holding re the car.
Info is from a dealer i have a open book order and was an 'estimate'

Im also told by the same dealer a facelift will becoming soon. I dont have timescales or details either.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Tosh do you know the approx cc of the engine size? e.g. my 3.2 3,200 cc


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2.5 5 cylinder is the common view.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Im also told by the same dealer a facelift will becoming soon. I dont have timescales or details either.


Facelift already!???


----------



## dante_forever_tt (Jan 15, 2009)

it's been 2 days since this thread is haunting my dreams...i can't stand it anymore...i understand the embargo but at least could you inform us when info's gonna be availiable to us all.i refresh the page about 50 times since your opened this thread! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

and for the facelift too!!!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Tosh.. facelift..??? I'm about to fork out 65000euros on a TTS thats gonna get facelifted..? Mate... i honestly hope that just means DRL's or lowering or rear valances of sorts.. like the mk1 did with its S-line facelift and the 3 bar grille..
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> Tosh do you know the approx cc of the engine size? e.g. my 3.2 3,200 cc


2480cc.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> Tosh.. facelift..???


Audi did the same with the S3.

Hans.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> list price £43k - is that enough info?


Too rich for me, if thats list for a manual car I wont be buying it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

cwiseh_tt said:


> ok mate sounds good.
> 
> so, do you have an approx time that i should sit at the computer and keep refreshing the page?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

R5T said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > [oh come oooon.. stop with the teasing and give us some material to drool over...
> ...


Unless you are also Jae, you can post what you like. So long as it's not another one of those "dealer" letters..


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> list price £43k - is that enough info?


any idea about the german prices in euro? at the current rate of the pound the uk tt-rs costs less than a stock tts in germany 

and i know i've already asked, but the more time i get to cope with the answer the better: any word about dsg availability?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > list price £43k - is that enough info?
> ...


Noe of the MkIIs have DSG :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol, I really dont know.
All the dealer said is they are hinting to customers the price 'likely' is to be around 43k. His actual words were more than 40k, less than 45k, i asked for anything closer, thats where 43k came from. I retorted it would be cheaper to get a S5, hence why he then tried to sell me the S5 cab. I don't know about the options but things like LED lights and ceramic breaks maybe on the cards, again dealer talk. Also mentioned he didn't believe it would be like the qS which was considered a flop with the removed rear seats.

However take it all with a Pinch of salt, normally if a dealer tells me something, only 1 in 5 things are anywhere near the truth. German prices, i couldn't even tell you how much a TTS was, so not a clue as to the RS. Sorry.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Lol, I really dont know.
> All the dealer said is they are hinting to customers the price 'likely' is to be around 43k. His actual words were more than 40k, less than 45k, i asked for anything closer, thats where 43k came from. I retorted it would be cheaper to get a S5, hence why he then tried to sell me the S5 cab. I don't know about the options but things like LED lights and ceramic breaks maybe on the cards, again dealer talk. Also mentioned he didn't believe it would be like the qS which was considered a flop with the removed rear seats.
> 
> However take it all with a Pinch of salt, normally if a dealer tells me something, only 1 in 5 things are anywhere near the truth. German prices, i couldn't even tell you how much a TTS was, so not a clue as to the RS. Sorry.


this is unbelievable.... my 3.2 cost me 45,000 CY Cyrpus pounds 1 and a half years ago which is 76,887.06 euros.....
now the RS will be aproxx to your calculation Tosh since its a 2.480cc X 3.5 tax= 8,680 euros tax + 43,000k in to euro = 47,543.67 EUR + 8,680= 56,223.67 EUROS APPROX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thats just crazyyyyyy!!!!!! i cant believe this..... as fast as the R8 but 20K less than mine!!!!!! doesn that make any sense?????!!! BLOODY TAXES!  [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Mosoboh,

cost in cyprus for the TTC 2.0 is 45,000eur and for the TTS its 55,000 eur.
yours is more expensive than the TTS due to the taxes of the engine being bigger than 2000cc. you know that right ?

so the TTRS would be of course more expensice that the TTS and not only due to an upgrade model but due to its engine size taxing as well since it will be a 2.5 size. Your 3.2 V6 of course its huge pricing due to the taxing amigo.

In other countries where they tax the HP the 3.2 is actually cheaper that the TTS. Not here though.

Which brings me to my question..Why did u spent all that money for the 3.2 when u could have spent much less and get the faster TTS ?


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

zorpas said:


> Mosoboh,
> 
> cost in cyprus for the TTC 2.0 is 45,000eur and for the TTS its 55,000 eur.
> yours is more expensive than the TTS due to the taxes of the engine being bigger than 2000cc. you know that right ?
> ...


looool.... you have a very good point.... but u have to rememeber I am planning on twin turboing my engine thats why..... you might want to push the TT-S to its limit but all u will get eventually is something less than the 3.2 to its limits..... 3.2 can be takin up to 500++ BHP..... im done with the outside of the car soon im starting on the interior and engine..... so give me 1-2 years and ull see a monster on the road Re ;P siga siga my friend 

but still that doesnt mean that whats going on here is fair!!!! the price excellent beacuse of the engine size....and i have to suffer because my engine is almost 700 cc more and natural!the way they are taxing cars here in CY is really unfair that doesnt make sense at all to me....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Just by being a Mod doesnt allow you to see any more information than what's posted here.

Jae


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

but you will brief the mods before us 'average joes'? mod me jae, mod me


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

cwiseh_tt said:


> but you will brief the mods before us 'average joes'? mod me jae, mod me


well i have not been told anything yet - have to wait for the global e-mail the same as everyone else [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

and im not a mod and i know nothing either.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> > Mosoboh,
> ...


Yes I agree with you, the taxes are a joke here in Cyprus

So, when u build the car, pls send me a PM so I can come to Limassol and check it out amigo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rumors.

Caught testing on the Nurburgring test track, the top-of-the-line TT wears several telltale design elements that identify it as a high-performance RS model. Up front, the TT-RS has the same metallic trim across the grille as the TTS, but closer inspection reveals large air intakes at each corner in place of foglights. Other styling differences include seven-spoke wheels and a pair of oval tailpipes, a signature RS design cue. It's hard to peg which engine will provide the power for the TT-RS at this point. Early rumors suggested a turbocharged five-cylinder, but the recent introduction of Audi's new 3.0-liter TFSI V6 suggests otherwise. The new supercharged motor is expected to develop roughly 300 horsepower in U.S. trim, a number that would put the TT-RS a solid notch above the TTS with its turbocharged 265-hp inline-4. Expect one of Audi's S tronic dual-clutch gearboxes with either six gears or possibly even seven. Like all RS models, the TT version will also get a retuned suspension, larger wheels and tires and upgraded brakes. Minor interior upgrades will be part of the package as well. Given the lack of camouflage on this test mule, expect a public introduction in the next few months, with U.S sales starting by early next year.

more details of the upcoming Audi TT RS.
The Audi TT RS will feature a new 5 cylinder, 2.5 liter TFSI mated to a 6-speed transmission churning out a remarkable 340 hp and 450 Nm of torque. The new engine will make the TT RS one of the most fuel efficient sportscars around. Audi claims its direct-injection FSI technology will keep consumption under 10 liter/100km while still making the car capable of doing 0-100km in 4.5 seconds.

Until the Frankfurt Motor Show returns to Germany later this year, the Geneva Motor Show is the closest thing to home for Germany's automakers, and Audi's not about to let the opportunity pass it by. So we're expecting the four-ringed circus to roll in from Ingolstadt with several significant premiers.

First up, the long-awaited and highly-anticipated debut of the Audi TT-RS. The highest level of the stylish little coupe, is expected to pump some 340 horsepower from its 2.5-liter turbo five through Audi's quattro all-wheel-drive system and S-tronic dual-clutch gearbox. Audi is also expected to take the wraps off of the first A4 Allroad, which follows its A6-based big brother by modifying the A4 Avant wagon with extra body cladding and higher road clearance. Lastly, we're expecting to see the final, production version of the A5/S5 cabrio, replacing the previous A4 cabrio with the sleeker coupe-based variant. Who knows, maybe Audi will even give us a glimpse of its new R15 racer, slated to debut around the same time at Sebring. 

Five-cylinder engines have long been an Audi trademark. First used in 1977 in the Audi 100/5000, five-cylinders took Audi upmarket and clearly differentiated the brand from the competition. The Audi 200 Turbo, with its 170-hp inline-five, became the world's fastest four-door in 1984; the 315-hp, Audi 80-based RS2 Avant of the mid-'90s was the most extreme station wagon of its time; and Audi won several rally championships with the five-banger Quattro-the S1 Pikes Peak had almost 600 hp.

In the mid-'90s, Audi dropped the five-cylinder engine and its characteristic, subdued growl in favor of more conventional four-cylinder and V-6 engines. Brand aficionados howled in futile protest, and engineering guru Ferdinand Piëch, who had developed the five-cylinder engine but later moved on to become head of VW, said he never quite understood why the engine had been dropped.

It's Back!

As of March 2009, a five-cylinder will be back in Audi's range in the form of a 2.5-liter unit with direct injection; it is based on Audi's modular engine architecture. The transversely mounted engine is force-fed by a single turbocharger and will make 330-340 hp. Torque is rumored to be around 330 lb-ft. That's enough to significantly set the TT RS apart from the lesser TTS with its 265-hp, 2.0-liter TFSI four-cylinder engine. 

Facts
Geneva motor-show starts 15th March :lol:


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> and im not a mod and i know nothing either.


What? They didn't tell you Tosh? :lol:

MK2 TT Knowledge Base
How to Guides | Tech & FAQs | Video Library, and much more - A complete MK2 reference! NOTE: You have to be registered to view this area.
*Moderator: Toshiba*

Anyways, another rumour is that they have started building them already, so if it is launched in March we could be seeing a similar timetable to the TT-S : May/June for dealer stock and first deliveries.

Be interesting how easy it is to finance these things without a fat deposit.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Facts
> Geneva motor-show starts 15th March :lol:


Actually it ends on the 15th. 

Nick


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a mod and Jae has told me nothing - that was what you told me to say wasn't it :wink:

However that said I did pop into Audi UK within the last month and had an interesting chat about this and other new models


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Jimbo2 said:


> Anyways, another rumour is that they have started building them already, so if it is launched in March we could be seeing a similar timetable to the TT-S : May/June for dealer stock and first deliveries.
> 
> Be interesting how easy it is to finance these things without a fat deposit.


More secondhand TTS's May / June ?? :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All I'm trying to say is give them a break. They've said what they can for now, let's wait and see. Dont want to ruin any future info. No other forum is trusted by Audi with this news.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Noe of the MkIIs have DSG :roll:


whoever invents it first has the right to name it. if some marketing muppet decides to rename it later on to remove all traces of it's origin i wont do him the favour of actually using his pseudo idiom


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn, i can't take this torture [smiley=bigcry.gif] WHERE IS THE NEWS DAMN IT?!?!?!? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

roprun said:


> Damn, i can't take this torture [smiley=bigcry.gif] WHERE IS THE NEWS DAMN IT?!?!?!? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Dates are being firmed up as I type this, so the first of the announcements shouldn't be far away (early next week hopefully!)


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

pop in and chat to the sales manager they are not so tight lipped

not giving full detail but close to what it may cost and how it will be speced, especially when they think you will have one 

Interesting that the A6 V6 engine was mention so slightly different to what Tosh was led to belive, so we all have to wait and see what Kev confirms


----------



## Porky (Nov 11, 2008)

My local dealer has just called me wanting a £1k deposit to secure one of the first UK cars.......he was talking about July/August 09. No final costs yet or specs. I have been asking him about s-tronic/r-tronic option but he can not confirm that either. He has promised me that he will know what is going on very soon......like a week or two!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> pop in and chat to the sales manager they are not so tight lipped
> 
> not giving full detail but close to what it may cost and how it will be speced, especially when they think you will have one
> 
> Interesting that the A6 V6 engine was mention so slightly different to what Tosh was led to belive, so we all have to wait and see what Kev confirms


I would be very surprised if it was a V6 :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Porky said:


> He has promised me that he will know what is going on very soon......like a week or two!!!


if history's repeating again i bet we'll see the relevant info on the usual boards earlier than the dealer got it from audi itself.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Porky said:


> I have been asking him about s-tronic/r-tronic option


R tronic is purely available on the R8 although I understand work is underway to stick an S tronic box into the R8 - now that would be 8)


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

whats the difference between r-tronic and s-tronic? And is s-tronic better?

Regards.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I aks my self where are the TT RS teaser's.
In the past with the upcoming introduction of the TT Mk2 8J there where teaser pictures/sketches.
Like the one's in the dark. :?

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

cwiseh_tt said:


> whats the difference between r-tronic and s-tronic? And is s-tronic better?


r-tronic is a classic sequential gearbox, so the tech behind this is similar to a manual gearbox, i.e. you only have one clutch and one gear selected at all times, which also means you can't have a continuous power flow during gear changes.

it was the weapon of choice before the s-tronic (or dsg ) came out and was the first auto-gearbox that could be described as sporty instead of an old mans dream 

the dsg is more or less a combination of two parallel gear boxes. that enables you to already prepare the next gear to be selected while the other gearbox is still driving in the current gear. this leads to an uninterupted power flow and gear change times no other gearbox can offer today. and as a side effect the fuel consumption is noticably lower than you can manage with any manual gear box, which is also an industry first.

for more detailed info the boards search function and wikipedia are your friends


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> I aks my self where are the TT RS teaser's.


i'm not sure if audi will do this in the current climate. i think the big players are concerned about their eco-footprint nowadays and are trying to communicate news about 'revolutionary' co2-saving micro cars to the public while keeping the politically incorrect fun section out of the line of fire.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT RS is a Eco friendly car.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

no question, it offers a less than 3 liter engine, which is what environmentalists are calling for since quite some time, if i got the news reports right. i also support environment-friendly hybrid engines, which afaik means that both a turbo and a supercharger are installed, but sadly audi decided against this. would have loved to support the environment even more with that though :mrgreen:


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

R5T said:


> I aks my self where are the TT RS teaser's.
> In the past with the upcoming introduction of the TT Mk2 8J there where teaser pictures/sketches.
> Like the one's in the dark. :?
> 
> Hans.


here we are:








:wink:


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Is that for real...?
Well the rear spoiler is already an audi part.. 
come on people, sto playing with photoshop and our nerves... lol
[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
:roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Paulimaxx said:


> here we are: :wink:


Nice one.
That fixed rearspoiler is the first thing that have to go. :?

Jarod.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

This isn't from Audi.


----------



## likenoother (Oct 22, 2008)

haha looks lite Mk1 .

Will there be an update on TTS to in march ? When does Carbon fibre comes to TTS ? is the carbon the update maybe ?

I was planning to order my Ibis TTS this wweek , but maybe ill wait a while then :?:

//


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Fixed spoiler... [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

353S said:


> This isn't from Audi.


Do you think. :roll:

Jarod.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Classic! :lol:

paulimaxx = [smiley=clown.gif]

Gents and ladies, sorry to disappoint, but that's a Mk 1 in the photoshop.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK here goes I have some inside info ,with our close links with Audi UK I have been able to get hold of the first photo of the RS


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

that blue pipe-thing looks awful, couldn't audi get it under the bonet somehow instead of making it stick out of the side?!


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

That spoiler looks shit.

Audi RS models are usually understated, that clearly is not.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

der_horst said:


> that blue pipe-thing looks awful, couldn't audi get it under the bonet somehow instead of making it stick out of the side?!


Thats the pipe to the tanker


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Classic! :lol:
> 
> paulimaxx = [smiley=clown.gif]
> 
> Gents and ladies, sorry to disappoint, but that's a Mk 1 in the photoshop.


definitive no mk1 !!! 8)
This one look a bit better 







[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Honestly.. stop playing with photoshop.. some people actually believe it..!

http://www.autoblog.it/post/18252/ginevra-2009-primo-teaser-dellaudi-tt-rs

:lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> Honestly.. stop playing with photoshop.. some people actually believe it..!
> 
> http://www.autoblog.it/post/18252/ginevra-2009-primo-teaser-dellaudi-tt-rs
> 
> :lol:


Someones messing with Photoshop got on to italian auto sport!!!! Comical!


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

It's fake ! :x


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

maybe 8)










shadow-teaser for hans [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like this is official teaser [smiley=book2.gif] fixed spoiler [smiley=bigcry.gif] check out http://www.motorauthority.com/2010-audi ... -show.html


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Paulimaxx said:


> maybe 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, i like them.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good grief, if that is the upcoming TT-RS I hope it looks better than what's on those pics :-|

That fixed rear spoiler might be functional, but it's also damn ugly compared to the clean finish of the retractable spoilers on the other TT models, same goes for those bulbous openings on the front :?

Might wait for the R4 instead.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

like the mesh grill better than the TTS one - maybe worth a swap if it'll fit :idea: :?:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> like the mesh grill better than the TTS one - maybe worth a swap if it'll fit :idea: :?:


Agreed, that mesh grille looks sexay!!!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> like the mesh grill better than the TTS one - maybe worth a swap if it'll fit :idea: :?:


 :wink:  :wink:


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

its a fake teaser [smiley=book2.gif] check out http://jalopnik.com/5154143/audi-tt-rs- ... is-isnt-it
Hopefully no fixed spoiler


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks god!!! That was close... :mrgreen:


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Come on then Mr Powell, we are now in 'early next week' 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Good job we're not holding our breath!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cwiseh_tt said:


> Come on then Mr Powell, we are now in 'early next week'
> 
> Regards, Chris.


Apologies Chris - I'd hoped we'd received our first confirmation by now, but we are still waiting...

As soon as we have it, it will be posted up. Don't worry!


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

I think there's more chance of Kev getting a new TT-S than a product announcement being made in the next 5 days :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jimbo2 said:


> I think there's more chance of Kev getting a new TT-S than a product announcement being made in the next 5 days :wink:


Who said anything about product announcements at this stage? 

As for the TTS, if you can persuade dealers to make their used prices more realistically inline with new discounted prices, it wouldn't be an issue, but until then I am not paying £30k for a used car that I can get for £31k (10-12% off list) brand new.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I could tell you but I'd have to kill you


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I could tell you but I'd have to kill you


Do you need my post code to find me? The spec sounds amazing & considering the price it makes for great value for money - will certainly give some higher end sports cars a run.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Hmm, if the 43K figure posted earlier is accurate I wouldnt say it's great value for money. It's allegedly just a single big turbo engine unlike the twin turbo or turbo-supercharged we were first speculating about and hoping for, informed comment suggests there will be no DSG, and there is a threat of a loss of subtlety in the shape of a fixed spoiler...

I'm kind of hoping I am going to be pleasantly surprised here in the next week or two, but at the moment it looks like the 3.2 will be on my driveway for a while yet... :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ahhh but ....


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

squiggel said:


> Hmm, if the 43K figure posted earlier is accurate I wouldnt say it's great value for money. It's allegedly just a single big turbo engine unlike the twin turbo or turbo-supercharged we were first speculating about and hoping for, informed comment suggests there will be no DSG, and there is a threat of a loss of subtlety in the shape of a fixed spoiler...
> 
> I'm kind of hoping I am going to be pleasantly surprised here in the next week or two, but at the moment it looks like the 3.2 will be on my driveway for a while yet... :?


But think of it this way, if it weighs the same as the 3.2 and has 340hp 340lb/ft it will have the same hp/ton as the new M3 and alot more torque/ton, now I know the M3 definitely has more a sense of occassion with its V8 and RWD platform but it is stiil to be seen what the RS should be capable of and if it has a more playfull setup than the TTS. Also IMO the interior of the standard TT is more sepcial than an M3's so with the little cues the an Audi RS model usually has should make it a very special little car.


----------



## Porky (Nov 11, 2008)

I have got my name down for a TTRS @ Worthing Audi......beginning to worry!!! 
I really want/need S-Tronic for easy of commute. Sold an RS4 due to left foot pain (in traffic). When will we know the spec of the car? If not I will have to look at a new M3 with dual clutch. I hope the TTRS follows the R8 and RS4 in terms of success.....the TT is a great car. I have always said that if they did an RS version it would be perfect for me.....maybe not if no S-Tronic. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Official picture release day is next tuesday - 24.02.2009 (source: autobild.de)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Paulimaxx said:


> (source: autobild.de)


who also posted above photoshops claiming they were genuine audi teasers


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Paulimaxx said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like it, the idea is very cool.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

yup, nice idea


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Found this P-shop with possible TT RS rear valance style.










Hans.


----------



## DJE356 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's OFFICIAL!!!!!!

Some people here in France have recieve this morning their invitation from Audi for the Geneva car show.
It's write on it than there will see 4 new models:

-A4 allroad
-S4
-A5 cab

-and......... TT RS

ps: sorry for my poor english


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

R5T said:


> Found this P-shop with possible TT RS rear valance style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like that.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

daily update [smiley=jester.gif] helau


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Genius!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*The real story is that on the 24th we will see a real TT RS teaser.*

Hans.


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

R5T said:


> *The real story is that on the 24th we will see a real TT RS teaser.*
> 
> Hans.


Can't wait !

No doubt that mechanically it'll be brilliant - lets hope it's a brilliant looker too, even more so than the TTS, from what I've seen so far, I prefer the looks of the TTS...

Also with the current World economic climate, lets hope Audi dealers price it reasonably, here in Australia, there are rumours of it being priced at up to nearly 200k AUD which would be utterly ridiculous - that's about 90k+ in UK pound sterling :x

Despite the current economic times, a fully optioned TTS is still priced around 110k + AUD here (around 50k+ pound sterling) little wonder there are only a few dozen in the whole Country :roll:


----------



## OddlyBlue (Feb 3, 2009)

So let me get this right. The official release date is 24th, so we were never going to get any information before then and so what we've all been doing is winding ourselves up to a date which was never going to change anyway. Sounds remarkably like Audi marketing folks took us on the journey by our short and curlies and we let them.

I hate this cynical marketing crap approach which treats us all as a bunch of dumb idiots. Worst of all we let it happen. If there is something to say say it, don't tease, keep it to yourself.


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

official !!!!!!!!


























YES YES YES [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

source: http://www.autozeitung.de/node/274812/1


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Too late mate !!!


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

Fixed spoiler [smiley=bigcry.gif] will have to see more pictures before i am convinced its better than original. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DJE356 (Aug 1, 2006)

No wide fenders [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

So the Halfords spoiler is official.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

That needs to be a zero-cost delete option I hope.

Dont like the staright row of LED's either. I can just about bring myself to like them when the snarl like on the R8.

How much does a 3.2 turbo conversion cost again...


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

I like the valance and exhausts.. The front too.. Not too sure on the spoiler as others have pointed..
It was about time thought..


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*The sound of the TT RS inline five.*

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

squiggel said:


> How much does a 3.2 turbo conversion cost again...


In the Netherlands ±10.900 Euro for 460 hp.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Would you take the 9x20" wheel option. ?

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Audi has already unveiled its performance-oriented TTS, but an even hotter version of the popular two-door will soon break cover. Scheduled to be revealed at next month's Geneva Motor Show, Audi has released a series of teaser images of its forthcoming TT RS.

The TT RS will use a turbocharged 2.5-liter in-line five-cylinder motor, Audi's first five-cylinder engine in ten years. Despite its modest displacement, the five-cylinder mill will crank out 340 horsepower and 330 lb-ft of torque, which should translate into a 0-60 time of about 4.5 seconds.
All this grunt will be channeled through Audi's permanent all-wheel-drive quattro system and a six-speed manual gearbox, though the DSG dual-clutch system will also be available as an option. Expect sporty styling with unique large-diameter wheels, alloy-effect door mirrors, aggressive bumpers, RS badges on the brakes and sill extensions. Volkswagen's new 280bhp 3.6-litre V6 petrol engine, lined up for a hot version of the Passat CC, is expected to be released at the same time to replace the 3.2-litre V6 currently powering the range-topping standard TT.
Although the TT RS will be the highest-performing TT ever, expect the German two-door - which will be available as a coupe and roadster - to return 24 mpg.
Although the exterior of the RS appears similar to the S model, there are a few subtle changes. The TT-RS forgoes the S' fog lights in order to accommodate larger air intakes, allowing for better airflow to the engine. In addition, the RS also sports bigger wheels and brakes. Out back are a set of oval exhaust outlets, a signature design cue for Audi's performance range of vehicles.
The TT RS is expected to hit the European market in the second half of 2009, although Audi has not confirmed U.S. availability for the car. However, we fully expect the TT RS to eventually be available in U.S. dealerships, possibly in time for spring 2010.

Source: http://www.leftlanenews.com

Hans.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

R5T said:


> *The sound of the TT RS inline five.*
> 
> Hans.


veeery nice sound - but where's the vid ? :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hmmmm dsg option  24 mpg which will equate to less than 20 if the S is anything to go by :?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm, got interested when leftlanenews mentioned that DSG will be an option, but when they went on to mention that the V6 engine will be replaced with one that will pushes out more power than the TTS I realised that the only fact in the piece was the teaser pics. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmm 3.2 new engine


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

Where has the Audi design gone? So much for the discreet, understated designs that they become popular for. That rear spoiler is hideous, along with the LED chav lights, the A5 and the Q5, Audis Design has gone so far downhill its untrue. I'm all up for progression but bring the designs of the 90's, their far better than whats coming out now. Its such a shame.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

That spoiler ramps up the chav look to the max.

Hope that is a delete option.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm absolute certain that the rearspoiler is the first thing that have to go.
Just the usual moving spoiler is fine by me.

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Interesting to see peoples views of the fixed spoiler, I say this because I have been privy to email discussions where this was quite a hotbed of discussion inside Audi AG & UK, where views were kind of split. They were split until one thing was pointed out...

May I remind you what I wrote in my intital post: "performance is *VERY* special indeed, 0-60 is on a par with the R8 (V8), and full testing around a secret test track has seen it keep pace with the R8 (V10) untill the straights!"

That spoiler is doing a vital job, it's not there purely for aesthetics! This car has been created to annihilate it's class opposition, and it does that in mind blowing proportion! :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

squiggel said:


> How much does a 3.2 turbo conversion cost again...


~14.600 euros in germany, including the lost warranty, not including the clutch upgrade that is recommended.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

soundfile + teaser pic video:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5996419/Audi_TT_RS


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

The standard electric spoiler provides sufficient downforce at 155mph on the standard cars, therefore why would it not do the same on the RS.

It's a styling/marketing decision, that's more about low speed looks than high speed stability, and looks like they have blundered bigtime.

Opinion here isn't split, it's virtually universally horrified... :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OddlyBlue said:


> So let me get this right. The official release date is 24th, so we were never going to get any information before then and so what we've all been doing is winding ourselves up to a date which was never going to change anyway. Sounds remarkably like Audi marketing folks took us on the journey by our short and curlies and we let them.
> 
> I hate this cynical marketing crap approach which treats us all as a bunch of dumb idiots. Worst of all we let it happen. If there is something to say say it, don't tease, keep it to yourself.


errrrm have I missed something? What did Audi marketing do? All I see is a group of people winding themselves up without any assistance :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

squiggel said:


> Opinion here isn't split, it's virtually universally horrified... :?


it's the same on the german forum as far as i get the vibes...

only option they could justify that thing with would be the vmax increase option that is available for nearly all RS models which extends the artificial limit to 280 instead of 250.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bigger pics:

http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/ttrsteaserear.png
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/ttrsteasefront.png

*February 20th - Audi AG*

*Ingolstadt* - Audi is once again producing a five-cylinder powerhouse: the Audi TT RS will be unveiled to the world at the Geneva Auto Show. Its turbocharged 2.5-liter engine produces well above 300 bhp. It also delivers explosive acceleration, driving delight, and unrivalled sound.

A legend is reborn. After all, powerful five-cylinder gasoline engines have a long legacy at Audi. And the turbocharged direct-fuel-injection engine in the TT RS is the new torchbearer of this dynamic tradition. It enables the TT RS to perform extraordinary feats. For example, it needs nowhere near five seconds to reach 100 km/h (62.14 mph); overtaking is child's play; and 250 km/h (155.34 mph) is the limited top speed only on paper.

The quattro permanent all-wheel drive system, a sophisticated chassis, and stupendous brakes keep a tight rein on the power. All in all, the compact TT RS - with its lightweight and largely aluminum body constructed as per the Audi Space Frame principle - is a driving machine to be reckoned with.

Additional information will be available during the Audi Press Conference at the Geneva Auto Show on March 3, 2009 (Hall 1, Booth 1060).


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

More interesting are the TT RS engine pics.

Hans.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Doesn't the R8 manage with just an electric spoiler?

Kind of rules out the theory that is performance related.

Edited to add the following extract from the Audi R8 Price & Spec Guide, my emphasis:

Every detail of the R8's exterior immediately marks it out as a progressive sports car. From the
emphatic, structural shape, wide air intakes and sweeping sideblades to the retractable rear spoiler.
But *these design features aren't just for show*. Each serves its own *purpose*, whether enhancing
the car's aerodynamic potential or cooling the engine which sits directly behind the cockpit.


----------



## OddlyBlue (Feb 3, 2009)

ScoTTY, I blame the marketing folks because its them that make the decision to drip feed out info, but with all the caviats on when it can be released etc. but I agree we fall for it hook line and sinker.

Agree with all other comments re- the spoiler its a stinker.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OddlyBlue said:


> ScoTTY, I blame the marketing folks because its them that make the decision to drip feed out info, but with all the caviats on when it can be released etc. but I agree we fall for it hook line and sinker.
> 
> Agree with all other comments re- the spoiler its a stinker.


I guess we'll have to disagree :wink:

Re the spoiler.....I bet they'll be people with it fitted before the RS starts getting delivered. I wonder if they'll leave it automatically deploying so it's double height :lol:


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

On all spy videos on track,the TTRS has the normal spoiler and not a fixed one...

I think it will come out with the normal auto spoiler


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

zorpas said:


> I think it will come out with the normal auto spoiler


i'm pretty sure the pics audi posted on their website aren't fakes


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

zorpas said:


> On all spy videos on track,the TTRS has the normal spoiler and not a fixed one...
> 
> I think it will come out with the normal auto spoiler


Ditto.
The fixed spoiler will be a option IMHO. (maybe it's part of the vmax increase option)

Hans.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

And if that wasn't the original plan (ref kmp above...) they might just pretend that it was when they see the reaction to the fixed one... 

Still no word on DSG or price... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

der_horst said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will come out with the normal auto spoiler
> ...


I didnt know the pics were from Audi, I have seen all pics but not from the Audi website. Are u sure they are from Audi ? Do u have the link ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> > On all spy videos on track,the TTRS has the normal spoiler and not a fixed one...
> ...


No firm idea TBH - we've not had it confirmed one way or another. From what I have heard though it's been a hotbed of discussion and is functional as well as aesthetic.

I personally think it will be a fixed version as standard.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

That spoiler looks very wrong on the TT.

Same can't be said for this:
http://pistonheads.com/sales/904687.htm

I'm guessing the TT RS plus a few options will not leave you much change out of £45k which for a TT is utterly insane amount of cash to spend. When I come to upgrade in 1 or 2 years time, it'll be either a used GT3 or R8. Even though it's used, can you really say no to either of these over the TT?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

zorpas said:


> Do u have the link ?


http://www.audi.de 

the flash animation seems to change though, when i was there earlier it was about the RS, now i got the A4 allroad pics cycling through. maybe some reloading is needed till you get them.


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

Link works but you have to try it 3 or 4 times to get TT RS. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Needs better wheels than the RS4s, RS6s pls Audi.
Like the front, TTS - fogs

Fixed spoiler i also like.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

well the wheels are at least different, i'm just not sure the 2 color thingy is what i like. it might go well with the spoiler, but maybe audi and i start to get different opinions on what understatement really should look like...

my enthusiasm about those accessories is still rather moderate, but as i always said before, in the end i don't care as long as i can replace that stuff later on. the drivetrain is what matters, the rest can be changed if necessary.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

der_horst said:


> well the wheels are at least different, i'm just not sure the 2 color thingy is what i like. it might go well with the spoiler, but maybe audi and i start to get different opinions on what understatement really should look like...
> 
> my enthusiasm about those accessories is still rather moderate, but as i always said before, in the end i don't care as long as i can replace that stuff later on. the drivetrain is what matters, the rest can be changed if necessary.


I see this in the same line as a Nissan GT-R, spoiler wise.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

From http://www.audi.de


























Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> I see this in the same line as a Nissan GT-R, spoiler wise.


but the gt-r had a different line all around. air vents, openings, spoiler stuff everywhere plus a more edgy design. which is why i'd have taken that one in black as it hides those details.

the line of the tt is rather organic compared to that and doesn't go that well with sharp edges.

but as long as i havent seen the full car and from several angles i'm not saying anything against the spoiler, maybe it'll look better than the small pics suggest.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

PresseInfo - Der Audi TT RS

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Audi baut wieder einen bärenstarken Fünfzylinder: Auf dem Genfer Salon feiert der Audi TT RS Weltpremiere. Sein turbogeladener 2,5-Liter Motor leistet weit über 300 PS. Er sorgt für explosive Beschleunigung, pure Faszination und unvergleichlichen Sound.

Die Legende kehrt zurück - leistungsstarke Fünfzylinder-Benziner haben bei Audi eine große Tradition. Der neue Turbo-Direkteinspritzer führt diese dynamische Linie fort. Er sorgt im TT RS für fulminante Fahrleistungen: Der Spurt von null auf 100 km/h ist eine Sache von deutlich weniger als fünf Sekunden, Überholvorgänge werden beiläufig erledigt, und die abgeregelte Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 250 km/h ist bloße Formsache.

Der permanente Allradantrieb quattro, ein hochentwickeltes Fahrwerk und gewaltige Bremsen kontrollieren die Power sicher - der kompakte TT RS mit seiner leichten, überwiegend aus Aluminium bestehenden Karosserie in Audi Space Frame ASF-Bauweise ist eine konsequente Fahrmaschine.

Mehr Informationen gibt es bei der Audi-Pressekonferenz auf dem Genfer Automobilsalon am 3. März 2009 in Halle 1, Stand 1060.

Der neue Audi TT RS begeistert mit ultimativer Performance und überragender Traktion. Als RS Hochleistungs-Sportwagen vereint er erfolgreiches Motorsport-Know-how und technische Kernkompetenzen der Marke Audi. Herzstück des Audi TT RS ist der neu entwickelte 2,5-Liter-5-Zylinder-Reihenmotor. Durch die Kombination von Turboaufladung und der rennsporterprobten Benzindirekteinspritzung FSI® arbeiten seine 250 kW (340 PS) äußerst effizient. Ein sportlich abgestimmtes 6-Gang-Schaltgetriebe mit Schaltwegverkürzung und der permanente Allradantrieb quattro® übertragen das üppige Drehmoment von 450 Nm auf die Straße. Weitere Highlights sind das abgesenkte TT RS Sportfahrwerk, die Sporttaste sowie die 18-Zoll-Hochleistungsbremsanlage.

Optisch grenzt sich die Hochleistungsvariante durch verschieden TT RS spezifische Differenzierungen wie dem Kühlergrill im Rautendesign oder dem feststehenden TT RS Heckflügel von den übrigen Audi TT Varianten ab. Im Folgenden finden Sie die wichtigsten Highlights und erste Termine:

Faszinierendes Design:

Kraftvoll-sportliches Design mit TT RS spezifischen Differenzierungen: u. a. Aluminium-Gussräder im 5-Doppelspeichen-Design, Kühlergrill im Rautendesign, markanter Diffusoreinsatz hinten, feststehender TT RS Heckflügel sowie Stoßfänger im TT RS Design 
Pure Sportwagenatmosphäre im Innenraum mit TT RS Multifunktions-Sportlederlenkrad und Sportsitzen in Alcantara/Leder 
Xenon plus mit LED-Tagfahrlicht 
Vollautomatisches Verdeck und elektrisches Windschott (TT RS Roadster)
Motor und Getriebe:

2.5 TFSI 6-Gang-Handschalter (250 kW/340 PS) 
Langhubiger Fünfzylinder-Reihenmotor mit Bezindirekteinspritzung FSI® und Turboaufladung für überragende Fahrwerte 
Das Leistungspotenzial entfaltet sich spontan, das kräftige Drehmoment steht frühzeitig und über ein breites Drehzahlband bereit 
Vorbildliche Effizienz mit in dieser Leistungsklasse niedrigen Verbrauchs- und CO2-Werten 
Sportlich abgestimmtes 6-Gang-Schaltgetriebe mit Schaltwegverkürzung 
Elektronische Abregelung der Höchstgeschwindigkeit bei 280 km/h und Designpaket Carbon für den Motorraum (Option) 
Fahreigenschaften und Fahrdynamik:

Permanenter Allradantrieb quattro® für beste Traktion, faszinierende Dynamik und souveräne Stabilität 
TT RS Sportfahrwerk mit niederiger Trimmlage und straff abgestimmten Federn und Dämpfern 
Mit der Sporttaste lässt sich die Grundcharakteristik der Gaspedalkennlinie, der Abgasanlage und des optionalen adaptiven Dämpfungssystems Audi magnetic ride beeinflussen 
18-Zoll-Hochleistungsbremsanlage sorgt für überragende Verzögerungswerte und glänzt mit hoher Standfestigkeit 
Zweistufig abschaltbares elektronisches Stabilisierungsprogramm ESP erlaubt höchste Dynammik 
Ausgezeichnete Aerodynamik und innovativer Leichtbau durch Audi Space Frame ASF® tragen zur exzellenten Fahrdynamik bei 
Als emotionale Speerspitze im Segment der kompakten Hochleistungssportwagen bietet der Audi TT RS beste Chancen eine exklusive Kundengruppe anzusprechen. Das Modell stärkt das Prestige von Audi als sportliche Premiummarke und trägt zum Ausbau des Marktanteils bei.

Der TT RS wird voraussichtich ab Anfang 2. Quartal 2009 bestellbar sein. Erste Auslieferungen an Kunden sind ab dem 3. Quartal diesen Jahres geplant.

IMPORTANT ITEMS in English:
-manual only
-280km/h delimiter option.

Hans.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

So the teaser images are out and they slapped a great big wing on the back. The top of the range TT is going to look like some rice rocket. I appreciate that aesthetics are subjective and individual, so this is just my own opinion. But if I'm going to fork out for something with more than 300 bph, it won't have a big wing stuck on the back.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> So the teaser images are out and they slapped a great big wing on the back. The top of the range TT is going to look like some rice rocket. I appreciate that aesthetics are subjective and individual, so this is just my own opinion. But if I'm going to fork out for something with more than 300 bph, it won't have a big wing stuck on the back.


Ditto.
I would change back to the retracktable one.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> -manual only


crap. if i only knew if that was final or just for the moment...


R5T said:


> -280km/h delimiter option.


nice.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Hans.

Dont think this is the one for me, which is disappointing as it is probably going to be avialable at about the time I would be wanting to change from the 3.2. The manual gearbox and the fixed spoiler don't appeal, and I suspect neither will the price.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

squiggel said:


> Thanks for the info Hans.
> 
> Dont think this is the one for me, which is disappointing as it is probably going to be avialable at about the time I would be wanting to change from the 3.2. The manual gearbox and the fixed spoiler don't appeal, and I suspect neither will the price.


Thats why i never buy new cars, they cost a fortune and lost half there value in 2 years time.
That's the time i getting interest in them.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, Hans, i remember you said something about engine pics. i wonder if you have any infos on the length of the engine. i try to figure out if the additional length of the I5 might be a reason why fitting a dsg in might be no option at all or if it would still fit and therefore might come out in the near future...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R5T, if that info and those pics is what we have been promised from Audi AG for the past few weeks then it has been leaked early.

There is an official press embargo until this Monday (23rd), but I know that there are loads of full sized colour pics that are going to be doing the rounds then, which is what we had been promised!

Anyway, that's one of our announcements out the window! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

der_horst said:


> btw, Hans, i remember you said something about engine pics. i wonder if you have any infos on the length of the engine. i try to figure out if the additional length of the I5 might be a reason why fitting a dsg in might be no option at all or if it would still fit and therefore might come out in the near future...


In the past they told me that the inline five only fit in the US FWD VW's because they placed it as far to the left as possible and adjust the drive shafts accordingly.
A inline 5 was not possible with the Haldex Quattro/4Motion to fit, that's why there where VR5 rumours.
Based on what i know now is that they did miracle's to get the inline 5 TFSI in with Haldex Quattro, adding a DSG would be pussing it, beside that the DSG can't handle the 450 Nm of torque.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> Based on what i know now is that they did miracle's to get the inline 5 TFSI in with Haldex Quattro, adding a DSG would be pussing it, beside that the DSG can't handle the 450 Nm of torque.


that's why i was hoping for the DQ500 to solve all these problems.

just wrote a mail to audi, hoping they will confirm that it just wont fit physically. if they do they sold a TT-RS, if they send me the typical marketing drivel that can mean anything i'll probably give it some more months to make sure there wont be any new rumors on a dsg.

audi should be the first manufacturer to mount engines diagonally...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

der_horst said:


> that's why i was hoping for the DQ500 to solve all these problems.


Only if they make it also more compact.
Another question is do Audi use the Haldex XWD with the aditional parts at the front of the drive line for the RS.

Hans.


----------



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

Not sure if these have been posted allready but here are some full body shots, enjoy 





































Write ups here :yessmiley:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4259791


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

urgh that spoiler looks awful, especially on the roadster.

and thats coming from someone who normally likes spoilers etc.


----------



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

Spoiler gives it that boy racer look i am not a fan tbh!
Cheap and Tacky.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ami-TT said:


> Not sure if these have been posted allready


Yep - previous page.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

new steering-wheel !


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Paulimaxx said:


> new steering-wheel !


Yes more grip zone.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Demessiah said:


> urgh that spoiler looks awful, especially on the roadster.
> 
> and thats coming from someone who normally likes spoilers etc.


I'm most interested in the fact if the electrical wire's for a retrackteble spoiler are in place.

Hans.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder if those seats are standard?.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Ami-TT said:


> Spoiler gives it that boy racer look i am not a fan tbh!
> Cheap and Tacky.


The rear spoiler is a no go for me, it's the only thing i don't like about it.

Hans.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Apart from the fact it looks like a TTS from the front :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GibTTS (Jan 1, 2009)

From those brief Shots of the new TTRS, I'd definately consider buying one! 8)

I'm glad that they've put a Fixed Rear Spoiler on it, as it makes it look more Exclusive to the rest of the TT range........besides the Retractable Electric Rear Spoiler thats on the rest of the Model line-up looks terrible, like a piece of Bolser Wood attached to the back of the Car! :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> Apart from the fact it looks like a TTS from the front :lol: :lol: :lol:


And that is a good thing IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

I think that the biggest disadvantage is that there are no wider side fenders. The diffrense in rs models that the s are the wider side fenders. Why did they not do it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats a fender ? I thought it was a guitar


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

Coupe looks stunning from the front but that rear spoiler looks like it came from a escort rs turbo!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

blackraptor said:


> I think that the biggest disadvantage is that there are no wider side fenders. The diffrense in rs models that the s are the wider side fenders. Why did they not do it?


The TT is already quite a wide squat car, I personally didn't like the flared arches on the clubsport, they took it a bit to far.


----------



## DaveTT (Jan 23, 2008)

In English:



> Audi is building a new five-cylinder Bärenstarke: At the Geneva Motor Show
> celebrates the Audi TT RS World Premiere. Its turbo-charged 2.5-liter engine
> provides more than 300 hp. He cares for explosive acceleration, pure
> Fascination and incomparable sound.
> ...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

depends on your definition of english, i guess


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> That spoiler is doing a vital job, it's not there purely for aesthetics! This car has been created to annihilate it's class opposition, and it does that in mind blowing proportion! :roll:


I for one couldn't care less, if I got one of these, that spoilers GONE !!! it looks way too hideous.

Functional or not, if it makes the vehicle look crap, you simply can't have it and I would never track the car anyway, AFAIK neither would the majority of other potential owners either :roll:

Hopefully they've left the 'normal' retractable unit under there, that'll do me just fine


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't see why this fixed spoiler would be any better compare to the retrackteble one.
The only thing there is to it, is that it is up all the time.
And i don't see the spoiler is necessary below 120 Km/u.
Therefore i hope the spoiler is a option, and see we next week pictures witout it.

Hans.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi guys, with the greatest of repect Ami, are these reliable pictures? It's just that we see so many.

I'm not sure about the fixed spoiler and from those shots I'm thinking at trade up time, for me, it's looking more like 'S' rather than 'RS'.

I like the front and the tail pipe design is lurrvly [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Looking forward to more news and pictures. :wink:

Ooops just read previous page 

Sorry peeps, lazy I know! So it looks like they are real shots then. Thank's R5T.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

18" brakes !! they are huge - How big are the wheels then

I think 250bhp from a V6 is VERY quick - 340 must be madness ! 8)


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

I think the spoiler looks fine. It is perfectly in keeping with its market segment, as well as its functional necessity.

And it looks a lot more civilised than the spoiler on the top-of-the-range Porsche . . .

http://carbl.com/2007/04/02/2008-porsche-911-gt2.html

.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Apologies if this has already been posted - looked around but did not find it.

Click here!

Nice...but it's no six :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

DXN said:


> 18" brakes !! they are huge - How big are the wheels then


19' and 20" wheels.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Martinf said:


> I think the spoiler looks fine. It is perfectly in keeping with its market segment, as well as its functional necessity.
> And it looks a lot more civilised than the spoiler on the top-of-the-range Porsche . . ..


Based on these pictures i don't like it one bit, maybe it will look better IRL.
Because i doubt it will be possible to change back to a retracteble one.
It look like there are other buttons in place.

*Or the interior pic is off a non fixed spoiler TT RS.*

Hans.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

But not quite as civilised as the top of the range Audi...









And if it's good enough or this one...


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

One of the changes I really _didn't_ like on the TT Mk2 (compared with the MK1) was that flimsy retractable spoiler. In my view it's a silly as those retracting headlights in the 1970s.

I much prefer having a fixed and sturdy spoiler on the TT.

.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Martinf said:


> One of the changes I really _didn't_ like on the TT Mk2 (compared with the MK1) was that flimsy retractable spoiler. In my view it's a silly as those retracting headlights in the 1970s.
> 
> I much prefer having a fixed and sturdy spoiler on the TT.
> 
> .


Thats fine except the MkI spoiler was a late bolt on fix to stop people killing themselves.


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

And the TT Mk1's fixed spoiler happened to look good too -- and also stopped the TT looking like a bean 

And as for your other point, _precisely_ -- it's about stopping people killing themselves (and others) on the autobahn when doing 170mph+ in the TT-RS . . .

(By the way, the earlier comparison to the R8's small spoiler doesn't apply here, because that car has a mid-engine and consequently there's much more weight on the rear wheels, therefore less aerodynamic downforce needed from the spoiler)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Martinf said:


> And as for your other point, _precisely_ -- it's about stopping people killing themselves (and others) on the autobahn when doing 170mph+ in the TT-RS . . .


btw, anybody knows what differences it makes regarding the downforce if you drive 250 compared to 280? because i was wondering if the default retractable spoiler might have problems staying out at that speed with the standard mechanism. maybe they needed more stability for this use case and it really makes a difference then? just a guess though.


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

It's not just the increased strength of the fixed spoiler's mounting points that is important, but _also _the fact that it eliminates these two dangerous scenarios:-
(a) the possbility of the spoiler actuation failure when the car is going at high speed;
(b) somebody deliberately disabling the spoiler extension mechanism.

.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe it's not that bad looking IRL.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

and if it is i'm sure the aftermarket will take care of it. even if it has to be fixed, i'm sure there will be design variations that will earn the attribute 'goes with the rest of the car'.


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

If anything, (in my opinion) perhaps the spoiler could be made visually bolder.

.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

der_horst said:


> and if it is i'm sure the aftermarket will take care of it. even if it has to be fixed, i'm sure there will be design variations that will earn the attribute 'goes with the rest of the car'.


Thats just silly from Audi's side.. Its like paying a million for a Veyron and then taking it to an aftermarket shop to remove something.. 
I dont like it one bit..! It reminds me of the add-on spoilers i see on Peugeot 106 and Citroen Saxo's...
And for the money they will ask for the RS..
Its a shame cause they did a really good job on the front chin and rear valance..


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

In general, I'm very relieved that the gaping inlets at the front (that we saw in those Nurburgring prototype shots) have now been vastly improved aesthetically with the three integral blades, and diamond grill treatment. Thankfully they look 'right' now, especially with the main grille's central raised lip in between them.

Also, what I'm particularly interested in is what Audi has done (if anything) to the AWD system? I think there were rumours of an advanced Haldex with differential torque split to the rear wheels during cornering (rather than just differential braking), which would greatly enhance drifting/countersteering with the throttle down. Does anyone know?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ross2280 said:


> Thats just silly from Audi's side.. Its like paying a million for a Veyron and then taking it to an aftermarket shop to remove something..


the alternative is waiting for the perfect car. believe me, you get tired of that at one point. i've waited nearly 3 years now for a convincing TT and more than one year after the TTS was released, and the outcome is that i get an engine i want but even have to pay extra for MR, which was standard on the TTS and can't even get a DSG, which is available in all models but this one.

i'm pretty sure that compromising on a stock rear spoiler design is the lesser evil 

the alternative would be to wait for the facelift or the MKIII, as i don't think audi will change the spoiler any time before those events. so you have to ask yourself if the spoiler is reason enough to not get a TT-RS if you're ok with the rest of the spec.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Well, the downforce will vary with half the square of the velocity the car is travelling at, so a 30 km/h higher Vmax will generate significantly more downforce. What maximum speed and hence downforce the original linkage and spoiler was designed for I do not know, but if it is too low for the RS then the easy cop-out solution is a fixed spoiler... The moving spoiler is still the more elegant engineering solution whatever the performance potential of the car, witness the Veyron Air Brake...

But it's not just the spoiler, the lack of DSG is a major issue, magnetic ride optional, and the basic single big turbo-high boost nature of the engine, which is not as sophisticated a solution as one would have hoped for.

Based on what we have seen so far, it's just not grabbing me in the way I thought the RS-TT was going to...


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

DSG and Magnetic ride? These are just gimmicks that add unneccessary complexity IMHO, and they deprive you from the real driving experience.

I'm glad Audi is getting 'back to basics' with this one. And I wouldn't pre-judge the single turbo until you've driven it. Remember, the 2.5l 5cyl in itself should give plenty of no-lag power from the very start.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Der_Horst are you thinking about the GT-R again, or going to wait to hear about DSG?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

for me it's not a good time for a gt-r atm, because it got so damn expensive. not because the price of the car has risen but because of the deteriorating stock markets. so currently i definitely prefer the cheaper tt-rs. but i think i'll continue to wait for more concrete dsg-rumors or a dementi from audi that there will ever be one before i decide to go for it.

it's not really the way i imagined the release of the tt-rs would be, but i guess even though this is the most detail we ever got about that car, i still have to continue not getting it. not really what i was hoping for, but maybe there's more information upon the presentation in geneva...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks very good for me, except for the spoiler which is pretty damn ugly :? No go for me if it's not an option. Much too ugly.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> ...maybe there's more information upon the presentation in geneva...


Ah well, yes maybe tomorrow will bring some better press releases


----------



## GibTTS (Jan 1, 2009)

I cant work out why anyone wants DSG on this Model anyway? :?

The TTRS is an out & out 2Seater Sports Car, which should ONLY be offered in MANUAL, for that 'raw' sporty drive. 

I cant work out why People go out & buy any 2Seater Sports Car, whether it be an Audi TT/R8, Porsche 911 or whatever else in this catergory, to have a DSG style Box........if you want that kind of drive, buy a luxury Grand Tourer of some kind, with arm chair seats, to go with a Pipe & some Slippers!

I know that the Audi DSG Box is far better than any other Manufacturers Tiptronic Box, but they still make you feel as if your not fully in control of the Car......there never sure on what the best Gear is to be in either :? Just think that there currently a 'Gimmic'.

I can understand why they go for these kind of Auto/Paddle shift Boxes in Large Powerful Cars, like the RS6 V10, because there not made for throwing round corners like a Sports Car, & are just practically a Drag Car, where you point it in a straight line & plant it, destroying every other Car on the Road! 

As for the TTRS Rear Spoiler, I still think that it'll look better in real life........anythings got to be better than that flimsy piece of Bolser Wood, that they call a retractable Rear Spoiler, thats on the rest of the range. That was ripped straight off my brand new TTS, by the Dealer, for Audi's optional Fixed type......which has finshed off the Car nicely 

The ONLY issue I can see with the TTRS, will be its Price.........if Audi are'nt careful, they could price it out of the Market, specially in these current Economic times


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

It will still limit the market without an auto box of some description, the target market for this car is as much people downgrading from "supercars" as upgrading from hot hatches and TTS etc. And if you look at those, they all have a non-manual option, or are auto-only.

Gallardo
F430
GT-R
M3
V8 Vantage
911
Cayman / Boxster S
SLK 55
SL 55/63


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

GibTTS said:


> The TTRS is an out & out 2Seater Sports Car, which should ONLY be offered in MANUAL, for that 'raw' sporty drive.


why exactly should a gearbox that makes the car faster by ~3 tenth 0-60 be less sporty than the slower manual version? why would a launch control ruin the fun? why not be grateful for a liter less fuel consumption on your everyday ride? why not relax and let the box work the gears when you're swimming with the daily stop and go traffic?

i can't really see why it should be blasphemy to request what the above quoted models also offer.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

GibTTS said:


> I cant work out why anyone wants DSG on this Model anyway? :?


Because it's faster. And because it's more fun. (subjective, I know). And because it's more economical. All in all it's just plain better and having driven it for 3 years it would be hard to go back...



> if Audi are'nt careful, they could price it out of the Market, specially in these current Economic times


Agreed :?


----------



## GibTTS (Jan 1, 2009)

> der_horst wrote
> why exactly should a gearbox that makes the car faster by ~3 tenth 0-60 be less sporty than the slower manual version? why would a launch control ruin the fun? why not be grateful for a liter less fuel consumption on your everyday ride? why not relax and let the box work the gears when you're swimming with the daily stop and go traffic?


Because a Manual Box makes you more involved with the Car.......which is what Sports Car is all about!
'Launch Control' is another modern day Technological gadget........taking away less for the Driver to do.

I'll let you off on the point about Fuel Consumption........I cant argue with that 

I still feel that the DSG/Auto Box tends to make you drive lazy........& I am talking from Experience, after owning an RS6 for 12months.



> Wondermikie wrote
> It will still limit the market without an auto box of some description, the target market for this car is as much people downgrading from "supercars" as upgrading from hot hatches and TTS etc. And if you look at those, they all have a non-manual option, or are auto-only.


I have a mate thats in the Car Trade, thats owned the majority of those SuperCars & even he said that the Auto Box is what ruined them! Theres been enough Reports(mainly on TV) saying exactly the same 'why put Flappy Paddle Shift' on these Cars, specially as most of the Manufacturers Auto Boxes are'nt much good.

All I can say, the SuperCar Manufacturers out there, that only offer the 'Auto' option, must be losing alot of Customers [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I have most of the time stop & go traffic going to work or on the way home.
But i would never buy a autobox (include DSG) car, 3 pedals for me 24/7.
I will not buy a RS6 V10 because of that fact.

Hans.


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

squiggel said:


> GibTTS said:
> 
> 
> > I cant work out why anyone wants DSG on this Model anyway? :?
> ...


No it's not faster. DSG is _sequential_, so, for example, you can't go straight from 4th into 2nd gear with a DSG. However, with a manual you can judiciously time release of the clutch as you drop two gears from 4th and shoot away in second, having already primed the revs at say 4,500 to give max torque. With DSG you have to 'click', 'click' up and down the range. That would drive me nuts.

And DSG is heavier.

.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

GibTTS said:


> All I can say, the SuperCar Manufacturers out there, that only offer the 'Auto' option, must be losing alot of Customers [smiley=bigcry.gif]


and vice versa.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GibTTS said:


> I cant work out why anyone wants DSG on this Model anyway? :?
> 
> The TTRS is an out & out 2Seater Sports Car, which should ONLY be offered in MANUAL, for that 'raw' sporty drive.
> 
> ...


Just a gimmick :roll:


----------



## GibTTS (Jan 1, 2009)

> R5T wrote
> I will not buy a RS6 V10 because of that fact.


You can get away with an Auto-Box on the RS6 V10, because its a big heavy Car, that cant really be thrown round corners at high speeds like a Sports Car..........its really just a straight line Motorway Muscle Car 8)

I've found that if your going into Corners or Roundabouts at high speed, the Auto-Box seems to get confused on which Gear is best, therefore you DONT feel fully in control of the Car..........its not much better if you use the Paddle shifts either.
You end up going completely 'sideways' :twisted:

With the Manual Box, you can ALWAYS be fully in control


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Martinf said:


> No it's not faster. DSG is _sequential_, so, for example, you can't go straight from 4th into 2nd gear with a DSG.


dunno about you, but going up or down just one gear happens noticably more often when i drive a car than skipping two or more gears. so at least for me it would be faster in 99.9% of my personal use cases, which is sufficiently enough.



R5T said:


> I will not buy a RS6 V10 because of that fact.


i wont buy one because i can't afford it.


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

der_horst said:


> dunno about you, but going up or down just one gear happens noticably more often when i drive a car than skipping two or more gears. so at least for me it would be faster in 99.9% of my personal use cases, which is sufficiently enough.


There's nothing more thrilling than getting the revs (and hence boost) ready and dropping the clutch in a low gear. DSG would just ruin it.

If traffic & commuting is your main requirement, then you might might as well get a diesel commuter car -- such as a Polo with an auto box. It would fill that role admirably. :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Martinf said:


> If traffic & commuting is your main requirement, then you might might as well get a diesel commuter car -- such as a Polo with an auto box. It would fill that role admirably. :wink:


if you're in the lucky position to own several cars for different occasions you can go for it, but if you can only afford one and that has to do on the track and on the workdays between, you'll start to question those black and white pictures some are painting.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

The worst thing about a manual gearbox on a car with 340bhp is the first to second gear shift, that is generally clunky and notchy when cold and rarely gets much better when the gearbox is warm. That fact alone is enough to put me off, and it put me off getting a Z4M too. Had that come with SMGIII like the M5 then I would have had one.

I only miss having a manual for 5% of my driving time.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Just seen these pics...

not what I was expecting from an RS model, I too was hoping for flared arches like other RS models by Audi. And for 45k there is a hell of a lot more out there than a TT...

Looks like I will be sticking with my GT-R order, roll on 9th Sept 09


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Paulimaxx said:


> new steering-wheel !


Yes it's the same as the new RS6 one.










Hans.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Right...........

I'm not one to bang on about how good a DSG box is, but a lot of posts above seem to miss the point of what a DSG box does

1) In "D" the box crusies overly trying to get the car into 6 th speed ( I use this when just slinking my way to work) except:-

2) In "S" (sport revs always kept high revs for ultimate acceleration (throttle response) ie in "D" 6 may by 3 or 4 n in sport

and

where the DSG box comes into its own>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

3 Manual "D" when lever kicked over to left!

this is a kin to a manual box as ever I've seen one(and better)

this is this difference bewtween "WHAT ALL THE ARGUMENTS ARE ABOUT"

YOU can tell the car what gear to be in be either flappy paddle (my preferenced) or gear lever (up or down)

I ask "what is the difference between manual stick and manual DSG" (flip up or down or stick shift with clutch up/down)

I would glady see a RS TT with DSG as this IS the future and to al the manual only merchants - live with a DSG for day to day lifre and on a HOOOON a DSG os the way

Andy


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^^ totally agree - s-tronic is perfect 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> ^^^ totally agree - s-tronic is perfect 8)


Indeed


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

I also agree, a good automated manual is the way ahead...I've always owned manuals, but after sampling some good automated manuals, DSG, SST, DCT I'm sold !

As for the manual only bridgade, they're an ever dwindling race, eventually all manufacturers will go this way (it's already begun) and stick shifts will become a thing of the past, it's only a matter of time, so for the manual only people in future, it's a case of like/accept it or go back to a push bikes to commute... 

With regards to the TT-RS if you really liked it that much and can afford to buy one, get it anyway


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

>> In "S" (sport revs always kept high revs for ultimate acceleration (throttle response) <<

But this is stupid, because now the car is effectively deciding the revs depending on what "mode" it's in. The fun of driving is not only to make all those decisions oneself, but also be good enough to do it seamlessly, and be able to change and combine 'modes' on a whim. But if you want to computer to do everything, you might as well get out the Playstation console instead.

.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

AV272 said:


> As for the manual only bridgade, they're an ever dwindling race, eventually all manufacturers will go this way (it's already begun) and stick shifts will become a thing of the past, it's only a matter of time, so for the manual only people in future, it's a case of like/accept it or go back to a push bikes to commute...


I agree with you on that, the future will most likely be automatic.
btw, i drive very often a BMW 535D Automatic and it go's like hell.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

it's nice to see that there are others who'd like a dsg-version as well, but in the end i guess it will be like with the tts: many agreed it needed more power and more cylinders, and in the end it sold well, because people bought it anyway or didn't want to wait for an alternative.

i've still got some hope left, but the more i think about it the more i guess it will be the same with the rs. audi just seems to be perfect in raining into every models parade that i've been waiting for (the base mkii came out without any new engine, the tts couldn't reach the 300hp marker and the rs got the wrong gearbox). if i'd be more self-centric i'd assume a conspiracy :twisted:


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

>> As for the manual only bridgade, they're an ever dwindling race <<

dream on.

.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Martinf said:


> Remember, the 2.5l 5cyl in itself should give plenty of no-lag power from the very start.


Lag is relative. The TTS would have no perceived lag if the turbo was smaller.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Lag is relative. The TTS would have no perceived lag if the turbo was smaller.


but then it would be a normal 2.0 with what, 230hp? you either increase the displacement or increase the size of the turbo, if you want to get more power from the same numer of cylinders.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Martinf said:


> >> In "S" (sport revs always kept high revs for ultimate acceleration (throttle response) <<
> 
> But this is stupid, because now the car is effectively deciding the revs depending on what "mode" it's in. The fun of driving is not only to make all those decisions oneself, but also be good enough to do it seamlessly, and be able to change and combine 'modes' on a whim. But if you want to computer to do everything, you might as well get out the Playstation console instead.
> 
> .


S mode just does what it can to keep the car on boost. Meaning that you have full power & you only experience lag for a fraction of a second when starting from standstill. It also gives more engine braking, holds high revs for longer before changing, and reduces fuel economy to the low teens :!:

When you have lived with DSG you find that there are other, equally fun things about driving. When pressing on in S mode, things happen so quickly it's good to be able to concentrate fully on the road rather than having to muck around sitting on the clutch and lining the revs up for a good gear change. There are times when you know you need a different gear, so you just spend 0.1s of your life over-riding the box with the paddles and off you go.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lag is relative. The TTS would have no perceived lag if the turbo was smaller.
> ...


Exactly. Like I said, it's relative. Smaller turbo, less lag, less power.

Incidentally, the TT-RS engine is also turbo charged, and produces the same amount of power/cylinder as the TTS :

TTS engine : 272bhp / 4 = 68 bhp per cylinder

68 bhp * 5 = 340 bhp = TT RS engine.

Will we see lag here too?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> Will we see lag here too?


yes, but i think it will be noticably reduced due to the half liter of additional displacement. if you have a car with a 6 liter engine and the same power per liter as the tts you don't expect it to lag, do you?


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Will we see lag here too?
> ...


The extra power has nothing to do with it... if there is a sudden increase in power at (say) 2.5k rpm, then it will feel laggy whether it's a 1 L engine or an 8 L engine. You know this


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> The extra power has nothing to do with it... if there is a sudden increase in power at (say) 2.5k rpm, then it will feel laggy whether it's a 1 L engine or an 8 L engine. You know this


it still feels different to have, let's say 140hp available at 2500rpm or 220hp at 2500rpm. it's still lagging, but on a higher level


----------



## Teatime (Dec 18, 2008)

SEE AND HEAR THIS!

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/02/21/audi ... t-the-web/


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Teatime said:


> SEE AND HEAR THIS!
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/02/21/audi ... t-the-web/


thanks and good morning :wink:


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

353S said:


>


does the front of the white coupe have an horizontal alu lining as well or is that for the roadster only?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

353S said:


>


Ok the rear spoiler looks much better on this picture.
Based on this picture it stay's on.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R5T said:


> Ok the rear spoiler looks much better on this picture.


agreed.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

der_horst said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Ok the rear spoiler looks much better on this picture.
> ...


yes, but I think it only looks this good due to the angle the picture is taken on
I think im gonna wait and see more pics to decide if the spoiler is ok


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

I like it !!!

By the way, Audi really needs to bear in mind that the principle competitor, the Porsche Cayman is finally getting a Limited Slip Differential (LSD).

Therefore the TT-RS's Haldex really needs to be able to offer 'LSD-like' functionality on its rear wheels -- i.e. to be able to split the torque _between_ the left and right rear wheels, in relation not only to slip angle, but also to inner versus outer wheel turn radii whilst cornering under power. Anybody know if Audi is addressing this? And will a TT-RS driver be able to counter-steer the car?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The 3 colour Pictures are 100% genuine and official - they appeared on Audi Germany Press Services late this afternoon.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> they appeared on Audi Germany Press Services late this afternoon.


so, uhm, did anything else appear there as well?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

der_horst said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > they appeared on Audi Germany Press Services late this afternoon.
> ...


Nope. Just the 3 colour pictures above and a PDF with the details we already have on our front page.

I'm monitoring it daily though so I'll get anything new posted up if it doesn't get leaked first.  Unfortunately our contacts at Audi UK and AG are being very tight lipped about things and have not sent us anything else as of yet. 

Oh and here's the screencap of the DE Media Site, just incase you think I'm fibbing and withholding info...


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

So,is the TT RS the last model to be released ?
Is there going to be a MK3 next ?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Good Grief, that front alloy spoiler on the blue car could be even more naff than the one on the back...

Less is More, dudes...


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Still not sure about that spoiler, but it has grown on me a bit since the "teaser" pic yesterday. Looking at it again, seems the viewing angle is important. Even the retractable version can look a bit odd when viewed from below sill height, looking up - not a natural angle to view from. The TT RS sure looks cool in blue. Hopefully one of my 2 local dealers will have demo car when it's launched here!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I like it. The front is nicer than the TTS - doesn't have that disjointed look (IMHO) with the full width gap under the grill. Also, I LIKE THE FIXED SPOILER!


----------



## DaveTT (Jan 23, 2008)

This link has a collection of all the latest pictures: :arrow: http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/galle ... 20TT%20RS#

I was thinking about selling my MK1 and purchasing a V6; but this thing just has me drooling. I'm going to wait to see a price point for this one. 8)


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

From those photos, it seems that the suspension has been lowered a tad, compared to the TTS.Also, i am surprised at how much people are talking about the rear spoiler.This car will be all about that engine, and the noise.Im sure it will outhandle, or, be on par with the very best.I would like to see the performance figures of 0 - 100 mph, and 0 - 125 mph etc, or better still, lets all have a guess at what they should be, before we are told.Im hoping the 0 - 100 mph will be in the 10s.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Simon H said:


> lets all have a guess at what they should be, before we are told.Im hoping the 0 - 100 mph will be in the 10s.Regards, SIMON.


All - I have been told by Audi UK/AG that the Tech details embargo officially closes tonight at midnight. That means that 'officially' I should have all the tech details in my inbox sometime soon ready to put out tomorrow.

Having said that though, Audi AG are very narked about how everything has been leaked early, so I(and Audi as well) are fully expecting this tech stuff to appear some time today, because chances are the pics and details were leaked by the same source.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Simon H said:


> From those photos, it seems that the suspension has been lowered a tad, compared to the TTS.


Yes, and since it doesnt have the mag ride which is 10mm lower, maybe it has a 20mm lower setting..


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

zorpas said:


> Yes, and since it doesnt have the mag ride which is 10mm lower


MR is not 10mm lower it's the same ride height as a standard car - if the RS is lower than an S then it will have shorter springs than the standard 10mm sport springs.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Bryn said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and since it doesnt have the mag ride which is 10mm lower
> ...


Yes, but the TTS with mag ride is 10 mm lower than the standart TT with no mag ride, right ?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

It is 10mm lower but on the TTS only, not on the 3.2 or 2.0.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

The translation of some of that says


> ..is doing well over 300 ps


 how much over 300 ps?
All the comments on here have said 340hp. I suppose well see tomorrow eh?

Andy


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

MR does not influence the ride height, the S car is only lower because it's fitted with shorter springs - nothing to do with MR


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ADB said:


> All the comments on here have said 340hp. I suppose well see tomorrow eh?


340 is the final number, the german insurance type classes depend on the power and they are already approved and can be looked up by everyone


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Bryn said:


> MR does not influence the ride height, the S car is only lower because it's fitted with shorter springs - nothing to do with MR


Are you sure? Where did you get the information? Does it mean that 2.0, 3.2 can be lowered only by installing shorter springs without any damage to suspension?


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

roprun said:


> Are you sure? Where did you get the information? Does it mean that 2.0, 3.2 can be lowered only by installing shorter springs without any damage to suspension?


My car has the official Audi sports suspension pack which lowers the car by 10mm (stiffer damper and spring rate). I would imagine you should be able to retrofit it without problems.


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > lets all have a guess at what they should be, before we are told.Im hoping the 0 - 100 mph will be in the 10s.Regards, SIMON.
> ...


I bet they're reading peoples views about the spoiler!! The wrath of Audi AG will be making sure the UK gets the "extra-saggy" seated RS's, fresh off the production line :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

UKLooney said:


> roprun said:
> 
> 
> > My car has the official Audi sports suspension pack which lowers the car by 10mm (stiffer damper and spring rate). I would imagine you should be able to retrofit it without problems.


Thanks for advice. I was just wondering if spring will be enough for lowering as it seems to be the easiest variant possible. Do you know if installing dampers will be essential?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

roprun said:


> UKLooney said:
> 
> 
> > roprun said:
> ...


There's no dampers on my ride


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I mean if stock dampers will be alright with lower springs)))


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon H said:


> From those photos, it seems that the suspension has been lowered a tad, compared to the TTS.Also, i am surprised at how much people are talking about the rear spoiler.This car will be all about that engine, and the noise.Im sure it will outhandle, or, be on par with the very best.I would like to see the performance figures of 0 - 100 mph, and 0 - 125 mph etc, or better still, lets all have a guess at what they should be, before we are told.Im hoping the 0 - 100 mph will be in the 10s.Regards, SIMON.


0-100 12 secs.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

roprun said:


> I mean if stock dampers will be alright with lower springs)))


Others on this site have had that done. I'm thinking of putting shorter springs on my MR equipped TT. I'm told its okay up to 30 mm.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

98RON said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > From those photos, it seems that the suspension has been lowered a tad, compared to the TTS.Also, i am surprised at how much people are talking about the rear spoiler.This car will be all about that engine, and the noise.Im sure it will outhandle, or, be on par with the very best.I would like to see the performance figures of 0 - 100 mph, and 0 - 125 mph etc, or better still, lets all have a guess at what they should be, before we are told.Im hoping the 0 - 100 mph will be in the 10s.Regards, SIMON.
> ...


 I think/hope it will be quicker than that.The TTS manages 12.5 secs to 100 mph.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

98RON said:


> 0-100 12 secs.


It going to have pretty much the same power to weight ratio as the new M3 so I would guess around 10s 0-100mph


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Haven't read this whole thread, so sorry if this has been covered.

The news story on the forum front page says " For example, it needs nowhere near five seconds to reach 100 km/h (62.14 mph); " - "nowhere near" suggests to me 4.5s max to 62, so whatt, 4.4s to 60mph. Does anyone think it is realistic? Or who wrote that front page story - it reads oddly to me in places, so I wondered what the sources is...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Will the TT RS still have "Bose" or will it be changed to Bang&Olufsen.

Hans.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

roprun said:


> I mean if stock dampers will be alright with lower springs)))


I wouldn't, the dampers need to be matched to the springs really. 
I may be corrected but I believe if the springs are shorter the rebound is less so you need a stiffer setting on the damper to allow for this. 
I changed just the springs on my MK1 with Eibach -30mm it looked great but the ride was dreadful - very bouncy!

I have MR on my MKII V6, when i have the time I'm going to replace the stock springs with OEM SLine -10mm sport springs and see what that's like - theoretically it should be exactly the same set up as a TTS.

Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

I have seen on some snippets of info that it will go on sale very soon after the Geneva motorshow 1-2 weeks? I am tempted to slap my name down but would really want S Tronic which I dont believe will be an option due to too much power? pardon my ignorance on this but it's available on the R8 all be it a 5-6k option why can't it be adapted for the TT? (Sorry if this has been asked 29 pages ago)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tyspy said:


> it's available on the R8


R8 uses the slushy and horrible R-Tronic, not the technically brilliant S-TRonic.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> R8 uses the slushy and horrible R-Tronic, not the technically brilliant S-TRonic.


Haven't read many (any?) bad R8 reviews, so it can't be that horrible. 
& if good enough for the "pinnacle" car in the line-up, surely it's good enough for a "humble" TT?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

drjam said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > R8 uses the slushy and horrible R-Tronic, not the technically brilliant S-TRonic.
> ...


Where as the S-Tronic is a manual box with a dual clutch etc etc, R-Tronic is quite simply a sequential Auto box - and it's horrible! The only reason they've stuck it in the R8 is to appeal to people who want a car for posing in, but don't want a manual box 'cos a)they can't drive properly or b)think it's not cool! I've driven one and it's god awful IMO!

S-Tronic can't currently handle the torque levels hence why it's not in anything hugely powerful in the Audi range. From what I've heard they are working on getting S-Tronic available for the RS3 in 2010 and at the same time will introduce it to the TTRS. 

p.s Clive, the words on the front page are from Audi AG press


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

Or what about the newer 7 spd DSG ???

It's stronger than the 6 speed and is already fitted or option behind the new supercharged 3.0ltr V6 which developes a similar amount of power and torque to this new 5 cylinder in the TTRS.

Or is it because the 5 cylinder is now too long in a transverse mount position to fit the DSG's in there ???

Either way, I've seen numerous VW Golf Gti's and other Audi models with DSG and with APR modifications to the engines running in excess of 450nm torque and they're handling it ok.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

AV272 said:


> Or what about the newer 7 spd DSG ???
> 
> It's stronger than the 6 speed and is already fitted or option behind the new supercharged 3.0ltr V6 which developes a similar amount of power and torque to this new 5 cylinder in the TTRS.
> 
> ...


It's disappointing, I know, but its not commercially possible to install any gearbox in any car with any engine.

The only auto option for the TT platform is DSG aka S Tronic.

The new V5 engine produces too much power for DSG.

So Kev, when are we going to see the official stats, now the embargo's over?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jimbo2 said:


> So Kev, when are we going to see the official stats, now the embargo's over?


TBH mate I have no idea. We had this great schedule planned with Audi UK and AG but because of the leaks everything has been thrown into disarray, so it's more as & when now 

The minute we do have anything we'll put it up.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Since there are upgrading options in the market for the dsg to allow it to take more torque e.t.c.. couldnt audi adapt a dsg version with stronger internals or whatever, to be able to take the new power..? dsg is a major selling point of Audi lately, and it would be a shame if it wasnt an option in its "good" tt...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

clived said:


> Haven't read this whole thread, so sorry if this has been covered.
> 
> The news story on the forum front page says " For example, it needs nowhere near five seconds to reach 100 km/h (62.14 mph); " - "nowhere near" suggests to me 4.5s max to 62, so whatt, 4.4s to 60mph. Does anyone think it is realistic? Or who wrote that front page story - it reads oddly to me in places, so I wondered what the sources is...


Don't see why not when my scoob was at 300hp prodrive rated it at 4.6 something (partly due to the short gears i guess)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> From what I've heard they are working on getting S-Tronic available for the RS3 in 2010 and at the same time will introduce it to the TTRS.


from what i've heard they are not, as the only model that would need this dsg is the TT-RS (or the RS3, if it should ever be built) and that means all development costs have to be brought in by this one mini-series. plus they are discontinuing the usage of the transversal platform for the next TT (finaly!), so there wouldn't be any car left that could reuse that dsg.

i'd prefer to believe in your source, but if i take a look at past rumors in general and how long they made me wait for things that sometimes never surfaced, i think i'm currently on the pessimists side on this one. to me it (sadly) seems to make sense not to invest much more into this platform from audis point of view and keep the rs as it is.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

kmpowel, R-tronic is not a slush box. it has a clutch, not a torque converter. it is pretty much like BMWs SMG for example.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Black Knight said:


> kmpowel, R-tronic is not a slush box. it has a clutch, not a torque converter. it is pretty much like BMWs SMG for example.


It is a slushbox IMO regardless of how you spin it, because it's sequential. In comparison to S-Tronic it's woeful.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowel, R-tronic is not a slush box. it has a clutch, not a torque converter. it is pretty much like BMWs SMG for example.
> ...


Sorry to be dim (and drift the thread), but doesn't "sequential" just mean a box goes up and down gears without being able to jump from 4th to 2nd or whatever. Can the S-tronic do the latter? And aren't F1 boxes "sequential" too, inasmuch as they don't skip gears (so it can't be all bad)?
[Not trying to make any point here, just trying to understand how s-tronic and r-tronic differ]


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> From what I've heard they are working on getting S-Tronic available for the RS3 in 2010 and at the same time will introduce it to the TTRS.
> p.s Clive, the words on the front page are from Audi AG press


BMW and Nissan both have suitable dual clutch autos on the market (335i & GTR), I thought VAG where the pioneers in this field?


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowel, R-tronic is not a slush box. it has a clutch, not a torque converter. it is pretty much like BMWs SMG for example.
> ...


But it's not a slushbox...it's a sequential manual. Slushbox so-called because of the 'slushy' torque converter.
R-tronic = automated manual with one clutch
S-tronic = automated manual with two clutches


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

andya said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Black Knight said:
> ...


The technicalities of why it was named makes little difference to me, the sequential principle is still the same and It's awful to drive.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> The technicalities of why it was named makes little difference to me, the sequential principle is still the same and It's awful to drive.


But s-tronic is also sequential...therefore is that awful?

I think the awful bit is a torque converter, not the 'sequential-ness' of it...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

andya said:


> I think the awful bit is a torque converter, not the 'sequential-ness' of it...


The awful bit is the single clutch that doesn't allow you to changed down/up missing gears, hence the sequential part of my statement. A Torque Converter box is even worse. R-Tronic is simply not comparable to S-Tronic. They are worlds apart.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

it's not techincalities. an auto box is a completely different drive than a beefed up automated sequential...

auto-box is slushy, lazy, disconnected from the engine, seriously saps power, increases fuel consumption, virtually no engine braking.
flywheel may be at 7000rpms as displayed on the dashpod while the gearbox is at 5500 rpms because the torque converter is not direct, it allows for a slushy difference between road speed and flywheel RPMs so basicly the engine hits the red line working at 7000 rpms but the wheels only get 5500 rpms - this is the power sap explanation made simple...

sequential manual pretty much feels and runs like DSG only shifts are obvious and rougher especially on "supercars"... shifts are also slower compared to a DSG with correct gear preselected, but still compared to DSG with wrong gear preselected - they are usually faster.....

BMWs SMG was known to destroy gearbox mounts from rough shifting.

i agree DSG is the best thing out there. but r-tronic is not a slushbox nor is it misplaced in an R8.. they didnt have a strong enough DSG available except the veyrons which costs more than the whole R8 car, so they made do with what BMW makes do for a while already and noone complains - audi version of an SMG.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

andya said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > The technicalities of why it was named makes little difference to me, the sequential principle is still the same and It's awful to drive.
> ...


r-tronic is a single clutch gearbox, no torque converter. it is pretty fast for a single clutch gearbox, not faster than DSG preselected which is instantaneous virtually, but faster than DSG with wrong gear preselected and also faster than a regular manual... 
a sequential gearbox is easier to automate, that's why the single clutch automated gearboxes are usually sequential. you only make the mechanism for up/down a gear..

DSG is not actually a sequential gearbox. it can skip through gears without engaging them... actually i think it is sequential per clutch/shaft but is able to skip from 6th to 3rd because they're on different shafts.. it is just that you're not able to do it with the manual controls, but the gearbox itself does it when you kickdown. usually pooting along in 6th in D, kickdown and you first get 5th because it is preselected, at least a little bit lower than 6th and then it takes it's time to select 2nd gear and match revs for second gear.

hmm, it seems DSG downshifting would probably be greatly improved by installation of lighter flywheels... IMO it feels as downshifts are delayed until it matches revs which ok or you'd get a jolt otherwise, but if the engine could rev up faster kickdowns would probably be faster?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Black Knight said:


> they didnt have a strong enough DSG available except the veyrons which costs more than the whole R8 car, so they made do with what BMW makes do for a while already and noone complains - audi version of an SMG.


Exactly my point! But where me and you differ is I think it's misplaced and not suited to the R8. The R8 deserves a S-Tronic as does the TTRS, but there isn't one available right now! With the TTRS Audi can live with this because margin won't be massive, but with the R8 getting an Auto box of some description into it was essential, hence the compromise with the R-Tronic.

I also don't like SMG. Very notchy and clunky IMO.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> > they didnt have a strong enough DSG available except the veyrons which costs more than the whole R8 car, so they made do with what BMW makes do for a while already and noone complains - audi version of an SMG.
> ...


well from our perspective of people being used and pampered by DSG - sure DSG is great and we expect it in great cars from audi.

from perspective of people not really used to DSG, the R8s gearbox is nothing worse than that of any lambo, ferrari or aston martin or whatever. so, it's not really a minus for audi when compared to other similar cars, it's on par... but for me, i'll never buy a car without DSG again or without mag ride either.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Personally i thought the DSG was not for me when i had it in a Golf GTI a few years back, would be interested to see if the latest version is any better,


----------



## RainerM (Jun 26, 2008)

Hallo

Might take an RS, but without that stupid rear spoiler, it looks so cheap  ,

will ask around if you could retrofit the
normal TTS integrated spoiler.

Otherwise I am keeping my TTS Roadster until the new platform comes out  

Hopefully I should make it to Geneva and look at it in real.

Enjoy your cars.

Rainer-CH


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok , that's your lot for now. Just had word from AUK that no more info will be released from AUK or AG until the 3rd of March (Geneva). So no tech info until the launch, that is unless it is leaked first but they think that is highly unlikely as it would have been out by now.

:?


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

No, they are not...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Ok , that's your lot for now. Just had word from AUK that no more info will be released from AUK or AG until the 3rd of March (Geneva).


which sounds like it is a change of plan. is that the case? i can't imagine audi is pi**ed because the press info gets out on the net, as that's what they release it for. who else should be interested in it other than the potential customers?


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

RainerM said:


> Hallo
> 
> Might take an RS, but without that stupid rear spoiler, it looks so cheap  ,
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Spoiler looks like a chavvy after market add on...


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

RainerM said:


> Might take an RS, but without that stupid rear spoiler, it looks so cheap  ,


It looks less cheap than the flimsy retractable one.



RainerM said:


> will ask around if you could retrofit the
> normal TTS integrated spoiler.


Yep -- and risk killing yourself and others on the autobahn. Good one. :roll:

.


----------



## RainerM (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, good evening

"unfortunately" we have some speed-limits overhere ;-), as you have,...even in good old Germany I never had problems with cars
without spoilers, just depends on how people are looking into their mirrors, plus mostly I have some stuff in my
boot for one reason or the other,....plus as I know some chaps, I might have some design done, hopefully looking less
obvious ;-) it just depends on the deal, sticky tyres,excellent brakes are more important to me as I am driving 80% on mountain-roads,today rather full of snow,
never needed aerodynamic-aids...for now.

Thanks for your contribution, opinions are always interesting.

Rainer-CH


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

der_horst said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've heard they are working on getting S-Tronic available for the RS3 in 2010 and at the same time will introduce it to the TTRS.
> ...


Interesting what you say above...makes sense to keep the -RS as is, especially if a new platfrom/Mk3 is not too far off and if what you say above happens, ie: a change to longitudinal mounting of the engines, I'd bet there's NO reason why with that arrangement they won't utilise the newer 7 spd DSG, as tha this the set on some other new Audi models already 

Hmmm, I might bite my time and see what transpires, rather than rush in with what's available now, I'm also hoping there are some revisions to this whole fixed spoiler and trans options subjects with the -RS and from what I've seen of forthcoming Audi designs, there's some real drooling looking vehicles on the horizon


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

AV272 said:


> Hmmm, I might bite my time and see what transpires, rather than rush in with what's available now, I'm also hoping there are some revisions to this whole fixed spoiler and trans options subjects with the -RS and from what I've seen of forthcoming Audi designs, there's some real drooling looking vehicles on the horizon


Problem with chasing the horizon: you never reach it.

Live for the present.

.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's official 9.40am (CET) on March the 3rd!  ...

*Source: Audi AG Press
Date: 26/2/2009*

Worldwide satellite broadcast of the Audi press conference at Geneva Auto Show 2009

* Tuesday, March 3, 2009, 9.40 a.m. (CET)
* World premieres - Audi TT RS and Audi A4 allroad quattro
* Audi A5 and S5 Cabriolets make their show debuts

The Audi press conference at the Geneva Auto Show on Tuesday, March 3, 2009, at 9.40 a.m. (CET), will be broadcast live worldwide via satellite. Visitors to the Audi stand will find some interesting new models. The highlights of the world premieres of the Audi TT RS and the Audi A4 allroad quattro, as well as the show premieres of the Audi A5 Cabriolet and S5 Cabriolet. Please find enclosed the times and coordinates of the satellite broadcast of the Audi press conference in Geneva.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Worldwide satellite broadcast of the Audi press conference at Geneva Auto Show 2009


i can't watch a video stream while at work, so try to blog all essentials in here


----------



## blackraptor (Dec 23, 2008)

could someone add the link for the sattelite broadcast on geneva?
thanks


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

der_horst said:


> i can't watch a video stream while at work, so try to blog all essentials in here


Well I guess as the chances of it happening now are slim to non-existent, I can give some details of what is/was planned...

Our contact at Audi Germany has invited the TTF to attend the live unveiling of the TTRS at Geneva and get exclusive close-up access! We would therefore be able to bring you a live thread/blog including exclusive pictures and details, as things unfold! 

Great news I hear you shout (believe me we nearly wet ourselves when we got the invite!), but there is a slight problem. We have known this for sometime (hence my original posting about exciting announcements) and have been hoping for final confirmation, but we are *STILL* waiting acceptance from the Motorshow orginisers who have to approve all the 'Press' requests and in turn issue press passes. The problem surrounds our status as a forum which means we do not have a WW press no'. We are communicating with somebody who is French, and in turn they are not understanding our requests. 

AG have said that it is beyond their control becasue they don't issue the press passes, so we are now in the lap of the gods. Even though we have been chasing for weeks, they simply aren't being very receptive, so the chances of it happening are now very slim.

Failing that happening we have been invited out by AG on the first day it's open ot the public and we can have an exclusive close-up access to take pictures etc, but this obviously isn't as good as if we could be there for the unveiling.

There's still a glimmer of hope, but I think it's safe to say the chance has passed with the organisers. 

Seeing as two of the four things aren't happening - here are the things we had lined for the TTF/TTOC (up as I previously said in my post a few weeks back regarding exciting announcements):
1. Exclusive pictures and tech info direct from AG. Withdrawn by AG to all promised sources because of the leaks.
2. Jae and I attending the unveiling to bring the TTF a live blog/thread
3. Nem going out at a later date to get lots of info etc for the TTOC club magazine
4. One final thing that hopefully Nick will be able to confirm soon regarding the first RS hitting in the UK for public view.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

should you still be able to get hold of someone from audi/quattro, pin them down on the dsg-will-it-ever-appear question, please 

btw, do you have to pay for the travelling costs by yourself? i reckon booking a flight on short notice can be pretty expensive. or is that part unconditional, i.e. you'll go there for the whole planned period even if you don't get press tickets?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

der_horst said:


> should you still be able to get hold of someone from audi/quattro, pin them down on the dsg-will-it-ever-appear question, please


The eternal question, which I'm sure you will find answered on the 3rd 



der_horst said:


> btw, do you have to pay for the travelling costs by yourself? i reckon booking a flight on short notice can be pretty expensive. or is that part unconditional, i.e. you'll go there for the whole planned period even if you don't get press tickets?


All travel costs have been paid for by ourselves. Luckily we have EasyJet here in the UK that flies to Geneva pretty cheaply so I've not lost out too much (£60 in total for return flights from Bristol to Geneva). Nem is going out anyway at a later date so he's not lost out. Jae hasn't booked AFAIK (he's based in Germany) and was going to do his last minute due to quite an expensive cost for him. It was planned to just have been an overnighter (there for the unveiling etc), not the shows full duration of days.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The flights/hotel costs were very expensive from the North East. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealer said car would be offered with a 7 speed S-tronic.....


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Deal said car would be offered with a 7 speed S-tronic.....


did he say anything about the weather forecast for hell? 
i don't think there's any other source of info available for the dealers at this point than what we have seen as well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't disagree they don't know for sure.
Will they have more info that us - id guess so.
is it reliable - seems hit an miss to me.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I swung into Brighton Audi the other day to pick up some oil, while I was there I asked one of the sales bods if they had anything on the TTRS.
'Nah mate, it's all just a rumour, Audi will never build one'! - I didn't bother taking it any further with him, muppet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you were swinging in Brighton!!!


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Dealer said car would be offered with a 7 speed S-tronic.....


Woohoo...exactly what I've been hinting at all along - now if only this were actually true ???

Now all we need is a non fixed spoiler option to get rid of that stupid boy racer looking rear sight obstructing, marketing gimic off the back of it and back to the nice retracting unit and I'm ready to sign, subject to pricing of course


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Bryn said:


> I swung into Brighton Audi the other day to pick up some oil, while I was there I asked one of the sales bods if they had anything on the TTRS.
> 'Nah mate, it's all just a rumour, Audi will never build one'! - I didn't bother taking it any further with him, muppet.


You should have had a £100 bet with him :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> you were swinging in Brighton!!!


Bad choice of words that! :-|


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, held myself back for long enough...

Will people stop moaning about the fixed spolier!

It's not a 2.0l, or a basic 1.8l, this is an RS!

This is function over fashion, this is meant to turn heads, it's mean to be flamboyant and eccentric. Ok so we've not go flared wheel arches like other recent RS models, but we've go a huge vented front bumper, huge rear vallence / diffuser to go along with the common RS oval exhausts. And they have put on a rear spolier, which really isn't as big as you lot seem to be making out, to make it different from the rest of the range.

I really don't see the problem. If you don't like it thats fine, personal taste etc etc yadda yadda, but nearly 20 pages of moaning about it...

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont like the colour :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I dont like the colour :roll:


Will people stop moaning about the colour!

It's not a 2.0l, or a basic 1.8l, this is an RS!

This is meant to turn heads, it's mean to be flamboyant and eccentric. Ok so we've not go flared wheel arches like other recent RS models, but we've go a huge vented front bumper, huge rear vallence / diffuser to go along with the common RS oval exhausts. And they have painted it in this stunning Sepang Blue colour, which really isn't as dull as you lot seem to be making out, to make it different from the rest of the range.

I really don't see the problem. If you don't like it thats fine, personal taste etc etc yadda yadda, but exactly 1 person moaning about it...

:roll: :wink: 

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I dont like the colour :roll:


You haven't any taste when it comes to colour anyway. :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't like odd numbers - we need a page 40. Keep chatting chaps [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

From a dealers perspective its all about the contacts you develop as to how much information you can obtain


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

The roadster is [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Keep up at the back Tosh', they were all posted last week!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, i'll go back to bed.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> lol, i'll go back to bed.


Go a few pages back and you'll see colour pics as well that you've no doubt missed! :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Credit crunch or not, i am liking this TTRS far too much than is healthy for my bank balance. I've been on the dealers list since I bought my Mk2 v6 in May 2007. Time to make a phone call - just to see what's what! Gulp..... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Prepare yourself for the trade in price :?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

What do you reckon for a fully spec'd TTC V6 - every option except leccy seats and garage door remote. Whatever it is, my wifey will be told its much higher :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GhosTTy said:


> What do you reckon for a fully spec'd TTC V6 - every option except leccy seats and garage door remote. Whatever it is, my wifey will be told its much higher :roll:


Plate year & milage?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I like it, spoiler doesn't bother me too much, confirmed performance stats will be interesting to see.

Might be interested in a used one next year 



GhosTTy said:


> What do you reckon for a fully spec'd TTC V6 - every option except leccy seats and garage door remote. Whatever it is, my wifey will be told its much higher :roll:


Ouch. An uneducated guess of 46% of full list as a trade in.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

If I'm honest values weren't my domain so I'd be guessing 

Its the V6/3.2 part that does the damage :?

On the Vauxhall website there is a free price checker for any car


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

In RS guise the TT has visually manned-up with gaping R8-inspired front intakes, lowered ride height and a fixed rear wing; this is one TT that could never be accused of being a hairdresser's car.

The TT RS's 2.5-litre, turbocharged engine produces 340bhp and 330lb ft of torque which translates to a 0-62mph time of 4.5sec and a top speed limited to either 155mph or, optionally, 175mph for reasons best known to Audi.

The question is, will it be good enough to tempt people to shell out £43,000


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/vaux/pages/fi ... /index.jsp


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The question is, will it be good enough to tempt people to shell out £43,000


Who knows. You could buy a new E92 M3 for that with delivery mileage a few weeks ago, is it better than that, who knows?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > What do you reckon for a fully spec'd TTC V6 - every option except leccy seats and garage door remote. Whatever it is, my wifey will be told its much higher :roll:
> ...


Plate: MY07 TTC  May 2007. 18K miles


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Audi TT Coupe quattro
3.2 Petrol 3-door Coupe
6 Speed Auto Clutch Manual Four Wheel Drive
Year: 2007 07
Mileage: 18,000

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
£21000

Average condition:
£18800

Below average condition: 
£16700


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I hate to say it but I think those figures are generous in the current climate


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GhosTTy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


£18k tops on a 'private'. P/X against a £45k TTRS with no discount, £19k.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Audi TT Coupe quattro
> 3.2 Petrol 3-door Coupe
> 6 Speed Auto Clutch Manual Four Wheel Drive
> Year: 2007 07
> ...


So 55% of the original price I paid (with all the options). Hmmm, TTRS test drive coming up!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

As I say I think those figures are pretty optimistic


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

GhosTTy, looking at Parkersm I think Kev is right, 19K at the top end, more likely 18-18,500


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

While he's finding out he's lost more cash in the last 24 months than a primary school teacher earns...

Anyone want to guess where the new "Sport" button is? Will it replace the TPM button? Or will it be another function of ESP/ASR? Or maybe it'll be the MR button? Questions questions ...


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Geneva !!! Here we go !









































































[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

that spoiler is HUGE


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Least now I know what I'm looking for when I go next week  

Nick


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Sigh..
It doesnt impress me..
Too similar to the TTS, although i like the new detailing of the front and the back.. BUT.. not the "wow" i was expecting from an RS.. And the spoiler... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

Lets see if we can do another 20 pages... 
That spoiler is hideous!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not as nice as I thought it would be [smiley=bigcry.gif] :? , Perhaps in the metal will look alot nicer. Perhaps my Mk1 will be mine for alot longer. 8) 
H.


----------



## dante_forever_tt (Jan 15, 2009)

come on guys don't start again...imo i like the difference of the exterior...but what's going on in the inner soul is what matters for most of us enthusiasts...ok for the hp and torque and sound and I5 and...what is going on with lsd???price???if this car behaves like a tt-s just a second faster i don't like it at all. it's like audi made it just to beat cayman s's in the str8 line what happens when curves come in the way???new cayman's i heard that they will get lsd's (omg they are gonna be grippy  ). i hope the weight distribution is better than other tt's which is hard but i can dream can i???

and i like the spoiler and i am a 22 ricer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Loving the front Mesh effect, but other than that, if that wizzed past me on the motorway, i wouldnt know if it was a TTS or a TTRS (part from the badge and spoiler obviously)


----------



## CBX (Jun 23, 2006)

Not sure about those wheels :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CBX said:


> Not sure about those wheels :?


Me neither - but underwhelming aren't they.

Some nice touches here and there though, I'm especially loving that front bumper arrangement! 8)

Don't forget (like you could!), it's the official unveiling tomorrow live on the Audi Channel:



Audi Germany Press said:


> Worldwide satellite broadcast of the Audi press conference at Geneva Auto Show 2009
> 
> * Tuesday, March 3, 2009, 9.40 a.m. (CET)
> * World premieres - Audi TT RS and Audi A4 allroad quattro
> ...


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope that spoiler is optional!

...as if I can afford one anyway!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

MP said:


> I hope that spoiler is optional!


Ditto, because i realy don't like it based on all the pics i have seen.

Hans.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that it has a fixed spoiler ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone noticed that it has a fixed spoiler ?


Where?? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone noticed that it has a fixed spoiler ?
> ...


On the roof :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I missed that one!

The Wheels would look good on my car!


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow that spoiler sure sucks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So can we expect some more spoilerless Mk2s?

I'm warming to the Mk2 but that isn't special enough.

My next car is rapidly becoming the Corvette C6. When the £/$ rate swings our way again and i can afford it... 8)










More noise, more power, more rarity, slightly more money but it's a thumping great reliable and fast V8.

They've even got the handling right... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

When can i order an RS grill... :lol:


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Also are there any better pictures of the rear diffuser around?


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> So can we expect some more spoilerless Mk2s?
> 
> I'm warming to the Mk2 but that isn't special enough.
> 
> ...


And it's RWD, which is what my TT replacement is likely to be. £45k+ can buy a lot of metal with a lot more performance.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

based on what I have seen so far- might spend £2k on the TTS

Remap
Front grill
exhaust
difuser
fixed spoiler :roll:

and some RS badges :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was thinking sat nav :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Don't forget (like you could!), it's the official unveiling tomorrow live on the Audi Channel:


It's not on the chanel listings on Sky or the Audi Channel website :?

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

While looking for something else for someone i noticed that some of the RS parts are already listed on the Audi parts system. Looks like the TTS bottom lip can simply be replaced with a RS one.

Side skirts are std TTS too.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget (like you could!), it's the official unveiling tomorrow live on the Audi Channel:
> ...


I'm not sure if the UK are showing it. It's on in Germany though online and on Audi.tv...

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/erlebnis ... _genf.html


----------



## Patch33 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wheels are not very inspiring for me either.

Do you not think that the front bumper looks to similar to the aftermarket Caractere one

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=202200


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

ho-hum. little bit anti-climax...


----------

